# NJ, PA, NY, MD meeting 5/1/10



## Jason DeSantis

Figured I would start a new thread with the date in the title. As requested the date is in the title so we dont have to go back and search what day the meets will be. The rain date for this meeting will be sunday 5/2. Please post under this thread instead of the old one.
J


----------



## pa.walt

i should be able to make this one.


----------



## GBIII

I will be at this one. I should have a decent selection of froglets in tow.

George


----------



## angry gary

we are going to try to be there. if the rain date is enacted how soon would you post it? don't want a 5 hour drive to an empty party.

AG


----------



## Jason DeSantis

angry gary said:


> we are going to try to be there. if the rain date is enacted how soon would you post it? don't want a 5 hour drive to an empty party.
> 
> AG


Within a couple days of the meet. The forecast changes all the time so I wont really know until maybe wednesday before the meet.
J


----------



## BBoyette

Ill be there with plenty plenty money...lol


----------



## Groundhog

Thanks buddy! Where? And what am I bringing?


----------



## eos

I'm there... with some brew as usual.


----------



## DCreptiles

I will be there. Might even bring the lil Derek for Ivy to see. 

For hose of you that never been to Jasons, especially when the green house is open. This is a must attend event. The last BBQ was a big hit. Can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## Adven2er

I'll be there. I had a great time at your place last year.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Ok so we have a little over a month, which I am sure will come up fast. I would still like to do the chinese style auction. So if some people can think about what they want to bring that they have extra that would be great. To give some ideas I am going to put up some supplies, plants and tadpoles. It would be great if we can get some people to step up and bring some more tads and froglets as well as some other supplies. Remember 100% of proceeds will be going to TWI so not only will you be donating to a great cause you will also be getting some nice items for next to nothing.
J


----------



## GBIII

Hey Jason,

You can count me in for the auction for a couple of cobalt froglets or vent froglets..... buyers choice?

George


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well let me explain how chinese auctions work. Basically someone donates what they want to. Then we will set everything out with a basket in front of each item. If someone wants the item they leave a ticket in the basket. So when the auction is over we pick the tickets from the baskets for each item and the one picked is the one who gets that item. I have been to a couple for my sons school and they are pretty neet. Depending on how much is donated, most people will have a good shot at getting something. So I need to know what people would like to bring and also would ask that those people come early so I can have items out before most of the people get here. The auction can last from lets say 1-3pm and at 3 we can pick tickets incase people want to leave.
J


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'll make a donation for this.
Maybe some pumilio, bassleri, southern variabilis, vents.
I will have to check.
Andy


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'll bring some azureus froglets or tads.


----------



## BBoyette

Ill make a nice viv to donate..fully planted ready to go.


----------



## ChrisK

Groundhog said:


> Thanks buddy! Where? And what am I bringing?


Flemington, NJ. Beers might be a hit


----------



## Jason DeSantis

ChrisK said:


> Flemington, NJ. Beers might be a hit


With some of the guys coming a keg might suit better


----------



## johnachilli

Well everyone does love a keg...


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anyone who wishes to donate items please pm me and let me know. I will put you down on a list which will also help me figure out how much room I will need for this. thanks
J


----------



## angry gary

okay, i am kinda confused. if you want a shot at something you put a ticket in it appropriate basket. does each ticket have a set monetary value? or is it like you pay $20 for 5 tickets and put them in any basket you want?
help me out here!

i am looking forward to the get together and i wish i had something to donate.

AG


----------



## BBoyette

angry gary said:


> okay, i am kinda confused. if you want a shot at something you put a ticket in it appropriate basket. does each ticket have a set monetary value? or is it like you pay $20 for 5 tickets and put them in any basket you want?
> help me out here!
> 
> i am looking forward to the get together and i wish i had something to donate.
> 
> AG


Im clueless myself..ive never heard of a chinese raffle.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

You buy a set number, so lets say 10 tickets for $5. Then you place your tickets in what you want to win. If your number is chosen the you win that item. Its like a raffle the only difference is you get to choose which items to win.
J


----------



## BBoyette

So if I buy 10 tickets, could I put them all in one box if thats the item I want?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

MaxB22 said:


> Im clueless myself..ive never heard of a chinese raffle.


The chinese auctions are fun. You can only win the item you put tickets towards. Example: Lets say I put up a pair of bastis and a brom. Then you guys come and buy tickets. Lets say the tickets are 10 for $5. So with those tickets you can choose to put all of them in the basket in front of the bastis or the brom. You can put 100 tickets in if you really wanted that item. There is no limit to how many tickets you can put in per item. So when the auction is over, I will take the basket for the bastis and pick a number. If you have that number you just won the bastis. The same would go for the brom. I hope this is a little more clear.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

MaxB22 said:


> So if I buy 10 tickets, could I put them all in one box if thats the item I want?


Yes, you can put as many in as you want. Lets say 20 items get donated and you buy 10 tickets. You can put a ticket in 10 baskets or all in one basket. So if you really want something you should put more tickets in that basket so you have a better chance at winning it.
J


----------



## BBoyette

I get it now...so pretty much you could get lucky and walk away with a basti and a brom for $5. Sounds like alot of fun, can we get a game of craps going? Maybe some peanuckle? lol jk...cant wait.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

MaxB22 said:


> I get it now...so pretty much you could get lucky and walk away with a basti and a brom for $5. Sounds like alot of fun, can we get a game of craps going? Maybe some peanuckle? lol jk...cant wait.


Derek and I did talk about trying to get a card game on before. Anything is possible
J


----------



## BBoyette

Jason DeSantis said:


> Derek and I did talk about trying to get a card game on before. Anything is possible
> J


You guys like poker...im more of a blackjack guy something quick.


----------



## DCreptiles

black jack is fun when you play agenst the house... poker is more of a game where you can win big lose big especially no limit.

this chinese raffle thing sounds really good and i think its going to be a big hit.. with so many different people comming to donate and really help out.. this meet is starting to sound very promising. i also think the people donating should get some type of reward for being such dedicated froggers. its not every day people give up some of their stuff for the greater food of the hobby. i dont have much to donate but i think i am gonna get some tickets for sure... are you going to have options on purchasing tickets like single tickets and also like a book of 5,10,20 ect...


----------



## Jason DeSantis

DCreptiles said:


> black jack is fun when you play agenst the house... poker is more of a game where you can win big lose big especially no limit.
> 
> this chinese raffle thing sounds really good and i think its going to be a big hit.. with so many different people comming to donate and really help out.. this meet is starting to sound very promising. i also think the people donating should get some type of reward for being such dedicated froggers. its not every day people give up some of their stuff for the greater food of the hobby. i dont have much to donate but i think i am gonna get some tickets for sure... are you going to have options on purchasing tickets like single tickets and also like a book of 5,10,20 ect...


I thought about doing some kinda gift for people who donate. Depending on how many people donate I may do it. I plan on putting up about $200 worth of stuff for the raffle and I have to buy food also so I will have to see. As for the tickets I was thinking of 10 for $5 and 25 for $10. That way if you spend $10 you have a chance to put a ticket in for almost every item. This will be something we discuss as we get closer to the meet. Side note, I have been working on the new greenhouse for the past 3 days and its going to be awesome. Its more then double the size of the old one with a much higher ceiling height. I fear when I am done I will spend most of the day out there, well hopefully 
J


----------



## BBoyette

Can't wait to see that green house!
I already started working on the viv for the raffle, I want it to atleast grow in a little..plus I will be seeding it with springtails. I may even put a raffle ticket in the box for it, shit..lol


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well this is turning out to be a donation from across the nation(no pun intended). Termite Farmer stepped up and is going to donate 3 orders of 2000 termites. Hopefully we can get some more long distance donations. Lets keep them coming folks! Remember all proceeds of the auction will go to TWI to help protect and educate people about the very frogs we love.
J


----------



## BBoyette

Jason thats awesome...its good to see other folks reaching out to contribute to a great cause.


----------



## eos

Jason, will you have tree fern panels? what about leca? Oh, and I can't wait to see the new greenhouse!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I've got a bunch of azureus tads I wouldn't mind unloading as well.


----------



## captreedean

If all goes well and I don't get flooded by another storm of the century, I will be there. I can offer a brand new exo tank for now, and a used cube


----------



## jfehr232

captreedean said:


> If all goes well and I don't get flooded by another storm of the century, I will be there. I can offer a brand new exo tank for now, and a used cube


Captreedean...I pm'd you about the tanks and the sizes...


----------



## Tricolor

I could bring some azureus tads if you think they will be bid on! I have 3 yellow terribilis froglets but they are already spoken for and Im having some issues with my yellow tads. About 1/2 have spindliy legs and I dont want to offer tads that may not be good. john


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Please only donate what you are comfortable donating. This is by no means required. I just think it is a great way for people to get things at a good price while donating to a good casue at the same time. Some other items I would like to still have donated are maybe a plant clipping package, some assorted tads and frogs, feeder insects and maybe some tanks or a vert kit. If you have something that is small and you want to donate that is fine as I will just add some stuff together to make it more of a package.
J


----------



## Tricolor

I have a female Rhacophorus prominanus to donate


----------



## jfehr232

chinese raffle sounds like a great way to raise money...My uncle and aunt raised money for a good cause over in russia for orphans. it was a great way to raise money and get gifts at the same time. 

Hopefully my new job will let me off for this meet. Hope this is a great turn out.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Wondering if anyone from MD is coming up? I am working a trade and would prefer not to ship. The trade is with Ali (MD_Frogger), but not sure where he lives.

Thanks


----------



## Tony7781

This sounds awesome! id love to attend, where will it be held? I am new to the hobby so dont really have anything worth donating, but maybe ill just go and pick up a bunch of plants or build a tank to donate.


----------



## PantMan

Will anyone have a pair or 1:2 group of red/orange Bastis available for sale?


----------



## angry gary

i will be coming up through hagerstown, md if that helps you.

AG


----------



## JeremyHuff

JeremyHuff said:


> Wondering if anyone from MD is coming up? I am working a trade and would prefer not to ship. The trade is with Ali (MD_Frogger), but not sure where he lives.
> 
> Thanks


Ali lives in Gaithersburg, MD 20878


----------



## Philsuma

I should be able to make this one.

Should have LOTS of Pumilio......


----------



## jfehr232

I need some booming springtail cultures!!!


----------



## Philsuma

jfehr232 said:


> I need some booming springtail cultures!!!


Don't wait until the meeting....get them now.


----------



## jfehr232

Philsuma said:


> Don't wait until the meeting....get them now.


I have three going right now and just got one in the mail today. I was just stating the fact of getting some more lol. 

My substrate culture is doing a lot better then the charcoal.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well we have 4 weeks until the meeting. I would like to get a couple more donations lined up in the next couple weeks. Some other things we need are frogs, tads and maybe a nice cutting package. Please pm me with what you feel comfortable donating. This is by no means required. So if you dont have anything to offer thats ok. 
J


----------



## Philsuma

Jason,

I can donate a plant box (started clippings), froglets, Isopods.....

I don't want to crowd, duplicate or squeeze out someone elses efforts.

Is there room for everything?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Phil, here is a list of what is donated so far.
3 cobalt froglets
3-2000 count termite packages
2 luecs
1 tarapoto juvie
leaf litter
I plan on offering things that will not be donated but wont know until everything is donated. I will most likely be doing a brom pack, planted broms, a vivarium supply pack, media and a tropical plant pack. This is all depending on donations however.
J


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Philsuma said:


> I should be able to make this one.
> 
> Should have LOTS of Pumilio......


Phil what kind of pumilio?
Andy


----------



## Philsuma

Andy,

Orange Bastimentos
Eldorado
Cauchero
Almirante

maybe some Rio Guarumos. I finally have them going after some initial small size morphs that did not thrive.


----------



## angry gary

i will buy a brom pack from jason and donate that. if that is okay.

AG


----------



## Jason DeSantis

angry gary said:


> i will buy a brom pack from jason and donate that. if that is okay.
> 
> AG


I was going to donate a pack but if you want you can pm me and we can discuss it.
J


----------



## Nightstalker

I'm new here and just about to start building my first tank, but I'll be there. Don't have anything to donate, but I'll be sure to buy some tickets, some stuff from and Jason...oh yeah, I'll be the guy with a couple cases of Blue Moon on his shoulders.  Jason, if you would like, I can bring some eats. Costo is a mile away from me. PM me and let me know.

Looking forward to meeting you all. I don't know anyone that is into PDF;s. so it will be good to talk to you all.

John


----------



## BBoyette

Nightstalker said:


> I'm new here and just about to start building my first tank, but I'll be there. Don't have anything to donate, but I'll be sure to buy some tickets, some stuff from and Jason...oh yeah, I'll be the guy with a couple cases of Blue Moon on his shoulders.  Jason, if you would like, I can bring some eats. Costo is a mile away from me. PM me and let me know.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all. I don't know anyone that is into PDF;s. so it will be good to talk to you all.
> 
> John


Blue Moon!!! Now thats a mans beer! Welcome my friend.


----------



## Philsuma

MaxB22 said:


> Blue Moon!!! Now thats a mans beer! Welcome my friend.


Don't forget the oranges....


----------



## eos

Nightstalker said:


> I'm new here and just about to start building my first tank, but I'll be there. Don't have anything to donate, but I'll be sure to buy some tickets, some stuff from and Jason...oh yeah, I'll be the guy with a couple cases of Blue Moon on his shoulders.  Jason, if you would like, I can bring some eats. Costo is a mile away from me. PM me and let me know.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all. I don't know anyone that is into PDF;s. so it will be good to talk to you all.
> 
> John


Cool... I have some help on bringing the brewskies! More money for frog stuff! Welcome aboard fellow New Jersian!


----------



## Nightstalker

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Of course Blue Moon. I gotta make a good first impression don't I? Seriously, I'm going to walk in with them on my shoudlers. Watch and see.

Philsuma - I'll make sure I have a bag of 'em, you supply the knife and you can then tell me all about your frogs.


----------



## angry gary

a beer that needs fruit added isn't really a beer is it?

AG


----------



## carola1155

haha I agree with Gary 

If I end up making it to this I'll bring some REAL beers


----------



## BBoyette

angry gary said:


> a beer that needs fruit added isn't really a beer is it?
> 
> AG





carola1155 said:


> haha I agree with Gary
> 
> If I end up making it to this I'll bring some REAL beers


Just put it this way, the beer complements the orange....with or without its still a damn good beer. A MANS beer!

No if you really want a Mans drink!


----------



## Philsuma

You boozers!

Now we just need Mike K bringing some "exotics".....


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'll bring something interesting from the beer shop for sure.


----------



## eos

MaxB22 said:


> Just put it this way, the beer complements the orange....with or without its still a damn good beer. A MANS beer!
> 
> No if you really want a Mans drink!



You will be held accountable for that!


----------



## jeffr

Corpus Callosum said:


> I'll bring something interesting from the beer shop for sure.



I remember the blueberry beer at Scotts


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Hey Jeff, any chance you can make that pulled pork again? That stuff was great!
J


----------



## Nightstalker

FINE! You forced me to do it. I'm going to have to bring a couple bottles belgian ale (along with the blue moon - the oranges are optional) and you guys are making bring a bottle of scotch now. See what you did?

Wait, is this a bbq/chinese auction/swap meet/plant sale hang out? Cause the more posts that are made it's starting to sound like a beer/whisky tasting event. LMAO Either way, I'm going to be there. I just hope nobody gets tanked enough to want to go native and BBQ the frogs and make a salad out of the broms. It WOULD be funny, but so so wrong.


----------



## Philsuma

Good Lord! How much crash space do you have Jason?

Bonus points for anyone bringing a nice Belgian Lambic.....

Frog hobbyists are such alcohol snobs - who knew???


----------



## jeffr

Jason DeSantis said:


> Hey Jeff, any chance you can make that pulled pork again? That stuff was great!
> 
> J




Sure, no problem


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> Good Lord! How much crash space do you have Jason?
> 
> Bonus points for anyone bringing a nice Belgian Lambic.....
> 
> Frog hobbyists are such alcohol snobs - who knew???


Phil you have been to my place. I have plenty of grass for people to pass out on.




jeffr said:


> Sure, no problem


Thanks bud, it was a big hit last time.
J


----------



## BBoyette

I am finding local Petsmart selling Zoo Med 18x18x24 for $79.99...if this strikes any interest I would be more than happy to pick them up for folks and bring them with me.


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> Phil you have been to my place. I have plenty of grass for people to pass out on.
> 
> J


I have my own cot....I'll just sleep in the greenhouse.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> I have my own cot....I'll just sleep in the greenhouse.


NOOOO! No sleeping in the greenhouse. Me first.
J


----------



## EricB

I'm pretty new here also, but I'd love to meet some of the semi-local hobbyists.
Nobody local seems to know much of anything about these frogs besides the people on this forum, it's pretty crazy. 
Depending on what I pick up before hand, this could be helpful at getting my tanks started for sure.

Sadly I don't really have anything to donate, but I could bring some different plant clippings if that counts for anything since I've started purchasing some of those already..
I'd definitely buy some tickets though.
I would bring some Heineken with me if I do make this trip, possibly some of my special chicken I'm known to make if anyone wants.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

EricB said:


> I'm pretty new here also, but I'd love to meet some of the semi-local hobbyists.
> Nobody local seems to know much of anything about these frogs besides the people on this forum, it's pretty crazy.
> Depending on what I pick up before hand, this could be helpful at getting my tanks started for sure.
> 
> Sadly I don't really have anything to donate, but I could bring some different plant clippings if that counts for anything since I've started purchasing some of those already..
> I'd definitely buy some tickets though.
> I would bring some Heineken with me if I do make this trip, possibly some of my special chicken I'm known to make if anyone wants.


Eric, definately try to make it. Meetings are always fun and you get to meet alot of local people. Please dont feel obligated to bring anything or buy tickets. If you have something extra and want to bring it then please do.
J


----------



## pa.walt

jason is there a bjs up the street from you. i have a membership. so for the people that don't know or have anything to bring could chip in for stuff like utensils and burgers or chips or soda which will jason happy.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

pa.walt said:


> jason is there a bjs up the street from you. i have a membership. so for the people that don't know or have anything to bring could chip in for stuff like utensils and burgers or chips or soda which will jason happy.


Yes, its about a mile up the street. I will supply utensils, plates, hot dogs, napkins and buns. I dont really know how many people will end up coming. I have about 30 board members say they were coming either on this thread or in pm's. This is not including family members and what not. As we get a little closer and I get a better idea I will see what I can get and what others can bring. Definately wont be buying any beer, unless you want to chip in and I can get it for you. My uncle owns a liquor store so I get a discount. 
J


----------



## Nightstalker

NOW HE TELLS US ABOUT THE LIQUOR STORE!!! Sneaky. Where is it? We'll stop by there and get the supplies. Keep the business in the family, no? The way we're going, he can close early.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Nightstalker said:


> NOW HE TELLS US ABOUT THE LIQUOR STORE!!! Sneaky. Where is it? We'll stop by there and get the supplies. Keep the business in the family, no? The way we're going, he can close early.


Its not really on the way to my house. I can pick it up the night before or the morning of the meeting.
J


----------



## new frog breeder

Thanks for the quick message response Jason. will anyone at the party be selling any citronella frogs, either way you can count me in for the party.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

new frog breeder said:


> Thanks for the quick message response Jason. will anyone at the party be selling any citronella frogs, either way you can count me in for the party.


I have a couple morphing out now. If they look good to go by the meet I will sell them if you want.
J


----------



## GBIII

new frog breeder said:


> Thanks for the quick message response Jason. will anyone at the party be selling any citronella frogs, either way you can count me in for the party.


I should have a few for the meeting as well.


----------



## EricB

I'm aware I should already know the answer to this, but if I end up winning/buying some tadpoles before I have the cage construction finished is that alright? I think there would be enough time for it to grow in and tads to grow up since they need a smaller more simple QT enclosure, right?

I'd rather just get froglets, but I'm getting impatient with the wait on these guys. I can't make my mind up on which tank to start building first..


----------



## Jason DeSantis

EricB said:


> I'm aware I should already know the answer to this, but if I end up winning/buying some tadpoles before I have the cage construction finished is that alright? I think there would be enough time for it to grow in and tads to grow up since they need a smaller more simple QT enclosure, right?
> 
> I'd rather just get froglets, but I'm getting impatient with the wait on these guys. I can't make my mind up on which tank to start building first..


Yeah you will be fine. From the time you get tads you will have 1-3 months depedning on the stage the tads aree at when you get them. You may want to get some froglets instead if these are going to be your first frogs. The first couple weeks of a froglets life can be kinda tough. You will need a good amount of springtails for them.

On another note I just got confirmation that Josh will be donating a $50 gift certificate to his site for the auction. The winner will get a gift certificate emailed to them after winning.
J


----------



## EricB

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah you will be fine. From the time you get tads you will have 1-3 months depedning on the stage the tads aree at when you get them. You may want to get some froglets instead if these are going to be your first frogs. The first couple weeks of a froglets life can be kinda tough. You will need a good amount of springtails for them.
> 
> On another note I just got confirmation that Josh will be donating a $50 gift certificate to his site for the auction. The winner will get a gift certificate emailed to them after winning.
> J



These won't be my first frogs to own, but in the PDF world they would be the first ones.
So if I do end up getting froglets would I still have enough time to finish the tanks up? I know certain frogs have different time spans for quarantine setups..

I just want to do all of this right the first time so I don't have any more bad learning experiences like I have with tree frogs/toads/etc previously.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah, the meeting is a little less then a month away and if you quarantine them for a month that will give you about 2 months to get a tank built.
J


----------



## EricB

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah, the meeting is a little less then a month away and if you quarantine them for a month that will give you about 2 months to get a tank built.
> J



Hmm, well I may just do that then.


----------



## Philsuma

Hey Jason,

Any of the NE crowd say they were coming?

They showed up at the Brooklyn meet but I heard they weren't coming to joisey. Wassupwitdat?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> Any of the NE crowd say they were coming?
> 
> They showed up at the Brooklyn meet but I heard they weren't coming to joisey. Wassupwitdat?


They said it was to far. I am only 45 minutes from Brooklyn. I dont know Phil?
J


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

I have to work. I tried, couldn`t get out of it.

John


----------



## eos

Calling out sick has its perks no?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

eos said:


> Calling out sick has its perks no?


Yea it does, but I`m taking a lot of time off this summer.
Maybe next time.

John


----------



## PantMan

Jason, I'm considering going. I looked at both threads but couldn't find the street address. Where are you located?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

134 pennsylvania ave
flemington, nj 08822


----------



## eos

Anyone want Dwarf Hamsters... let me know... I have 5 available... free of charge


----------



## Jason DeSantis

3 weeks away now and would still like to get a couple more frogs and or tads donated. Please pm me if you think you can bring something to donate.
J


----------



## Adven2er

I'll be bringing some frogs with me only if there is interest.

1 unsexed Fantastica (Kelly) 4-5 months old $125

1 unsexed Tarapoto Imitator (Understory) 2-3 months old F1 $75

1 proven female Leuc 1.5 years old $80

9 juvie Leucs 3-5 months old $30 each


----------



## kingnicky101

I might be able to go, if I do I have TONS of moss I can donate to the raffle. Maybe even a few tanks as well, I hope I'll have the money for some veredaros by then


----------



## angry gary

i have a used 29 gal.hex tank i am thinking on bringing to donate if there is a want for it. should i bring it?

AG


----------



## BBoyette

Aside from the 10g vert that im donating, I may bring more planted unused 10g verts to trade or what not.


----------



## DCreptiles

im looking for 1 planted 10 standard and 2 planted 10 verts and 2 36 inch lights

and for sale ill prob have some leucs and azureus froglets.


----------



## eos

I need a 20 High... with or without a glass top.

Jason, do you still have those old 20s?


----------



## jfehr232

I am looking for an exo terra 18X18X24!!  ....used of course because I am not looking to buy a newly priced one.


----------



## BBoyette

If anyone is interested, I can make a few vivs for selling or trading. Let me know asap.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

eos said:


> I need a 20 High... with or without a glass top.
> 
> Jason, do you still have those old 20s?


Yeah I still have some. If you want to grab one while you are here just let me know.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Oh, forgot to mention. I will have plates, utensils, buns, hotdogs, chips and ice. Jeff is making pulled pork which we can eat as is or make a sandwich. If anyone can bring or split up the cost to buy hamburgers let me know. I will also need someone to get some sodas and water. Depending on how many people come I might be able to get the hamburgers. I know its a little over 2 weeks away but I can start to pickup stuff now if its on sale. So if I can please get a list of for sure people coming that would be great.
J


----------



## melas

Jason DeSantis said:


> I will also need someone to get some sodas and water. Depending on how many people come I might be able to get the hamburgers.


I'll be sure to bring a handful of two liters along!


----------



## Philsuma

Time to get the carpool rally going...

Looks like Matt and I will be coming up from SoPa. There was talk of picking up John 1/2 way.....

Anyone else from Central PA going?



I should have quite a few pumilio froglets as well as a proven pair of Orange Bastis....

and the usual Azureus and Leucs.


----------



## GBIII

Hey Jason,

I can do a box of the hamburgers again... I think there are about 20 in the box.

I also will be bringing a bunch of froglets for sale.

cobalts a bunch
FG vents a bunch
citronellas (2)
varaderos (6-8)
vittatus (6-8)

George


----------



## jfehr232

Philsuma said:


> Time to get the carpool rally going...
> 
> Looks like Matt and I will be coming up from SoPa. There was talk of picking up John 1/2 way.....
> 
> Anyone else from Central PA going?


I am pretty sure I am going!! There is no talk anymore ahah


----------



## DCreptiles

jfehr232 said:


> I am pretty sure I am going!! There is no talk anymore ahah


 finally get to see john after so long.. looking foward to this meet sounds like its gonna be a great turn out


----------



## Jason DeSantis

GBIII said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> I can do a box of the hamburgers again... I think there are about 20 in the box.
> 
> George


Perfect! 20 burgers along with pulled pork sandwiches and 100 hot dogs should be enough.
J


----------



## Bob Fraser

Hi Jason,
I'll be attending with fiancé & her 14 yr. old daughter. Maxb22 (Brandon) is car pooling with us. So 4 total here. I'll bring along a big pan of brownies. See you soon.


----------



## DCreptiles

Bob Fraser said:


> Hi Jason,
> I'll be attending with fiancé & her 14 yr. old daughter. Maxb22 (Brandon) is car pooling with us. So 4 total here. I'll bring along a big pan of brownies. See you soon.



Fraser so i get to meet the family?


----------



## GBIII

Jason DeSantis said:


> Perfect! 20 burgers along with pulled pork sandwiches and 100 hot dogs should be enough.
> J


Can I put dibs on a hamburger or pulled pork sandwich... 'cause I've seen hotdogs being made..lol

George


----------



## pa.walt

Jason DeSantis said:


> Oh, forgot to mention. I will have plates, utensils, buns, hotdogs, chips and ice. Jeff is making pulled pork which we can eat as is or make a sandwich. If anyone can bring or split up the cost to buy hamburgers let me know. I will also need someone to get some sodas and water. Depending on how many people come I might be able to get the hamburgers. I know its a little over 2 weeks away but I can start to pickup stuff now if its on sale. So if I can please get a list of for sure people coming that would be great.
> J


 like i said jason i have a membership to the bjs club. so if you need anything i could drive up there and get stuff.
put me on your list of people coming to the meet.


----------



## DCreptiles

well for sure my self and eli and baby Derek is comming possibly leonel and of course Gon and i think joe. if you need me to bring anything specific just call me.


----------



## mongo77

I'll be there with my wife.


----------



## jfehr232

DCreptiles said:


> finally get to see john after so long.. looking foward to this meet sounds like its gonna be a great turn out


YAY!!!....ahahah feels like forever since the last meeting I was at!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Fraser

Derek
Yes you will & I get to meet the new little man! Did you get Eli the new home yet? lol
See you guys soon.


----------



## angry gary

judy and i will be coming from Virginia. we will bring a case of yeungling's,(beer that doesn't need fruit additives!!), and some food stuff. we will bring sliced tomatoes and onions for the hamburgers, so save us a few!

AG


----------



## DCreptiles

no we didnt get a new home yet.. but we did get engaged on our recent trip to disney world in magic kingdom.


----------



## jeffr

DCreptiles said:


> no we didnt get a new home yet.. but we did get engaged on our recent trip to disney world in magic kingdom.


Congratulations! You didn't do the whole Cinderella Glass Slipper thing did you?


----------



## DizzyD

awesome! Congrats. As always I want to go, but life always gets in the way. Have one of pottsville's finest brews for me if I don't make it. 
Chris


----------



## angry gary

okay so i took it upon myself to make a general checklist of what is need and who is bringing it so far:

plates................jason
utensils..............jason
plastic cups........
ice....................jason
sodas................melas
beer..................angry gary
more beer...........
water.................
hot dogs.............jason
hamburgers.........gbIII
pulled pork..........jeff
hot dog buns.......jason
hamburger buns...
chips.................jason
potato salad.......
condiments.........
tomatoes...........angry gary
onions...............angry gary
lettuce..............angry gary
brownies............bob fraser
chip dip.............
cooler...............angry gary(1)
cooler...............


and i guess its safe to say everyone bring your own folding chair?? 

am i missing anything?


AG


----------



## jeffr

Gary, I like your thinking regarding the beer


----------



## Julio

Hey George, 
can you pick up another box of burgers and i will give you the money when i get there?
thanks,
Julio


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Heres a revised list:
plates................jason
utensils..............jason
plastic cups........jason
ice....................jason
sodas................melas
beer..................angry gary
more beer...........
water.................
hot dogs.............jason
hamburgers.........gbIII
pulled pork..........jeff
hot dog buns.......jason
hamburger buns...jason
chips.................jason
potato salad.......jim c
condiments.........jason
tomatoes...........angry gary
onions...............angry gary
lettuce..............angry gary
brownies............bob fraser
chip dip.............
cooler...............angry gary(1)
cooler...............jason(I usually use big rubbermaid containers with ice and water, works great and keeps everything cold)
J


----------



## DCreptiles

i see water is blank.. Jason will you be needing me to bring water or something else? and no i didnt do the whole glass slipper thing.. i took her to the castle and told her i love her.. and her face turned red almost like she was questioning if it was comming.. and i went to get down on one knee in front of everyone and shes like oh no no no and started to try and run but i had her hand already so i yanked her back over and i asked her to marry me and she said yess and she lifted me off my knee and we kissed and ppl were going.. aww thats soo cute ha ha.. we got it on video.. bad quality since my lil sis was taping it lol.


----------



## jeffr

DCreptiles said:


> i see water is blank.. Jason will you be needing me to bring water or something else? and no i didnt do the whole glass slipper thing.. i took her to the castle and told her i love her.. and her face turned red almost like she was questioning if it was comming.. and i went to get down on one knee in front of everyone and shes like oh no no no and started to try and run but i had her hand already so i yanked her back over and i asked her to marry me and she said yess and she lifted me off my knee and we kissed and ppl were going.. aww thats soo cute ha ha.. we got it on video.. bad quality since my lil sis was taping it lol.




Nice!!! She tried to run, lol.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

DCreptiles said:


> i see water is blank.. Jason will you be needing me to bring water or something else?


Feel free to fill in any of the blanks from the list.
J


----------



## eos

plates................jason
utensils..............jason
plastic cups........jason
ice....................jason
sodas................melas
beer..................angry gary
more beer...........riko
some more beer...
water.................
hot dogs.............jason
hamburgers.........gbIII
pulled pork..........jeff
hot dog buns.......jason
hamburger buns...jason
chips.................jason
potato salad.......jim c
condiments.........jason
tomatoes...........angry gary
onions...............angry gary
lettuce..............angry gary
brownies............bob fraser
chip dip.............
cooler...............angry gary(1)
cooler...............jason(I usually use big rubbermaid containers with ice and water, works great and keeps everything cold)

Revised..... I'll bring more beer ... but there seems to be another blank to fill right underneath


----------



## carola1155

I'm still not positive Im gonna make it... so dont count it as a definite... but if I do I will gladly bring some good beers along 

I should know for sure after this weekend though.


----------



## angry gary

eos said:


> plates................jason
> utensils..............jason
> plastic cups........jason
> ice....................jason
> sodas................melas
> beer..................angry gary
> more beer...........riko
> some more beer...
> water.................
> hot dogs.............jason
> hamburgers.........gbIII
> pulled pork..........jeff
> hot dog buns.......jason
> hamburger buns...jason
> chips.................jason
> potato salad.......jim c
> condiments.........jason
> tomatoes...........angry gary
> onions...............angry gary
> lettuce..............angry gary
> brownies............bob fraser
> chip dip.............
> cooler...............angry gary(1)
> cooler...............jason(I usually use big rubbermaid containers with ice and water, works great and keeps everything cold)
> 
> Revised..... I'll bring more beer ... but there seems to be another blank to fill right underneath


i put "even more beer" in my original post but thought that everyone would think i am a drunk! so i took it out. good to see others have the same train of thought!

AG


----------



## angry gary

eos said:


> plates................jason
> utensils..............jason
> plastic cups........jason
> ice....................jason
> sodas................melas
> beer..................angry gary
> more beer...........riko
> some more beer...
> water.................
> hot dogs.............jason
> hamburgers.........gbIII
> pulled pork..........jeff
> hot dog buns.......jason
> hamburger buns...jason
> chips.................jason
> potato salad.......jim c
> condiments.........jason
> tomatoes...........angry gary
> onions...............angry gary
> lettuce..............angry gary
> brownies............bob fraser
> chip dip.............
> cooler...............angry gary(1)
> cooler...............jason(I usually use big rubbermaid containers with ice and water, works great and keeps everything cold)
> 
> Revised..... I'll bring more beer ... but there seems to be another blank to fill right underneath


i put "even more beer" in my original post, but took it out! i didn't want everyone to think i was a drunk.. good to see others have the same train of thought!

AG


----------



## eos

No worries... no judgement will be passed... we're all one big happy frogging family. lol

Aside from the menu..... will anyone have LECA? Jason?


----------



## EricB

Not 100% sure if I'm coming, but if so fill me in the list for a case of Heineken and since there's still a blank on water I suppose that even though nobody will probably end up drinking it.. haha 

Obviously a cooler too since it's a decent drive. Some plant clippings don't really count for the food part, but I'll bring some of those along too since I'm having a rough time hardscaping my vivs right now. haha


----------



## GBIII

Julio said:


> Hey George,
> can you pick up another box of burgers and i will give you the money when i get there?
> thanks,
> Julio


I think I can handle that....

Hey Jason,

Any idea on the type of burgers since the last ones I brought lit your grill on fire..lol.

George


----------



## Jason DeSantis

eos said:


> No worries... no judgement will be passed... we're all one big happy frogging family. lol
> 
> Aside from the menu..... will anyone have LECA? Jason?


No leca but I will have the tree fern someone requested. I believe it was you?



GBIII said:


> I think I can handle that....
> 
> Hey Jason,
> 
> Any idea on the type of burgers since the last ones I brought lit your grill on fire..lol.
> 
> George


With burgers, it seems like the real cheap ones are made from lips and a**holes. Try to get some better quality ones? I can chip in if need be.
J


----------



## GBIII

Jason DeSantis said:


> With burgers, it seems like the real cheap ones are made from lips and a**holes. Try to get some better quality ones? I can chip in if need be.
> J


That's what hotdogs are made of..... Or as my grandfather says... everything but the oink.

The really greasy ones taste so good....lol


----------



## Jason DeSantis

GBIII said:


> That's what hotdogs are made of..... Or as my grandfather says... everything but the oink.
> 
> The really greasy ones taste so good....lol


Yeah but they are really good quality lips and a**holes.
J


----------



## alabao15

Wow I wish I could go to this meeting! I have fam in North Bergen and will be visiting them in Sept. I hope you guys will get inspired to throw another meeting around then I know its a lot to ask but it sure would be nice.... for me anyways!


----------



## Kazra

I would be willing to bring beer and/or food, however - I'd need to bum a ride from someone from Philadelphia. If anyone can drive, i'd be more than willing to meet you somewhere along the line as I can walk/subway around most of the city.

I'll bring Beer/Water/Food, and chip in for gas~! Who's in?


----------



## DCreptiles

Kazra said:


> I would be willing to bring beer and/or food, however - I'd need to bum a ride from someone from Philadelphia. If anyone can drive, i'd be more than willing to meet you somewhere along the line as I can walk/subway around most of the city.
> 
> I'll bring Beer/Water/Food, and chip in for gas~! Who's in?



what a stand up guy.. hope someone helps him out.. anyone?


----------



## GBIII

If he wasn't 45 minutes out of the way I'd swing by but..... The ride is already almost two hours without the detour. Yes, I'm whining I know...lol

George


----------



## Kazra

No sweat! Haha. If someone is willing to let me drive with them, awesome. If not, i'll just have to stay in with my frogs and drink all the beer by myself.

What a shame.


----------



## Philsuma

Take a bus, train or taxi if you can.

You don't wanna miss one of these meetings if you can help it. They are awesome.


----------



## johnachilli

speaking of rides is anyone coming from the NYC area I could also use a lift. I can pay in six packs


----------



## DCreptiles

after comming back from vacation and viewing the collection all over again i would like to purchase or trade for some
1 or 2 calling male orange lamasi i have a 1.3 group now breeding but the tank is a little small for them and the eggs and tads

1 or 2 proven female vattatus

1 calling male leuc

1 calling male intermedius

and proven pairs of pums and tincs of course.

i will have a few froglets available at the meet when i come just stop by and take a peek.


----------



## Philsuma

Derek,

I have a very proven extra male Leuc and probably one more proven Female P. Vittatus.....

I will also have 3-4 really nice 3 month to 6 month Eldorados and most likely 2 nice blue Caucheros - 2 months and 4 months.

1 Light orange Basti froglet - 2 months+

Probably a Rio Guarumo froglet as well.

Also a breeding pair of nice orange Bastis and the usual 4 month old Leucs and Azureus.

I will also bring @ 12 cultures of Spanish Orange (big) and Dwarf White Isopods - booming cultures.

Lots of reptile and vivarium magazines for sale or trade as well.


LOOKING for CLEAN Mag and live oak leaves.


----------



## Julio

Phil i will take a culture of each white iso you have for sale.


----------



## jeffr

Put me down for some of those Whites as well


----------



## johnachilli

phil I would be interested in a isopod culture too!


----------



## DCreptiles

i will also take one


----------



## BBoyette

Ill take a white iso culture..I can get you mag leaves but your gonna have to do your own cleaning.
Free mag leaves btw


----------



## Kazra

Max, if you have more Mag leaves, i'd love to buy a bag!


----------



## BBoyette

ok cool, Ill see how many I can get together....come on now, I wouldnt charge you for something such as a leaf. So what ever I have will be free.


----------



## Tricolor

Im in with some luke cold bud cans. my favorite.


----------



## BBoyette

This is looking like its going to be a pretty big event for you Jason.


----------



## gyuen

MaxB22 said:


> ok cool, Ill see how many I can get together....come on now, I wouldnt charge you for something such as a leaf. So what ever I have will be free.



Brandon,

can you save some for me?


----------



## BBoyette

gyuen said:


> Brandon,
> 
> can you save some for me?


Consider it done G!


----------



## eos

johnachilli said:


> speaking of rides is anyone coming from the NYC area I could also use a lift. I can pay in six packs


Derek DCReptiles lives in hoboken too... you guys should talk to see if there's room.

I'd give you a ride, but I'm coming from my girlfriend's house in Central jersey




Jason DeSantis said:


> No leca but I will have the tree fern someone requested. I believe it was you?


Yup.. that was me. Sounds good thanks.




Brandon... I'll take some mag leaves too.. first come first serve right?


----------



## Nightstalker

Heres a RE-revised list:
plates................jason
utensils..............jason
plastic cups........jason
ice....................jason
sodas................melas
beer..................angry gary
more beer...........nightstalker (gonna bring oranges JUST to throw at AG)
water.................nightstalker (so AG can wash off the mushed oranges)
hot dogs.............jason
hamburgers.........gbIII
pulled pork..........jeff
hot dog buns.......jason
hamburger buns...jason
chips.................jason
potato salad.......jim c
condiments.........jason
tomatoes...........angry gary
onions...............angry gary
lettuce..............angry gary
brownies............bob fraser
chip dip.............
cooler...............angry gary(1)
cooler...............jason(I usually use big rubbermaid containers with ice and water, works great and keeps everything cold)


I can also bring a beer tub or two for use for the day. I'll bring some water, too. 2 cases good? If you need more stuff, Jason, throw it out here and let us know. Looks like it is getting larger by the day.

I'm also looking to pick up another viv, planted if possible and a used 10 or 20 gal. This way I can tell my wife I won it in the chinese raffle. I'm going to need some mag leaves, also, and maybe a couple more plants. Still in a quandry about what frogs to get - tincs or auratus. Whichever it is, they will have a lot of room.

Oh yeah. One more thing. What time is this kicking off?


----------



## BBoyette

How about that game of football that was brought up last meeting?
I also have boxing gloves and head gear lol...who wants some?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Should be good on everything once the burgers are settled. I can get the dip so dont bother on that.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

MaxB22 said:


> How about that game of football that was brought up last meeting?
> I also have boxing gloves and head gear lol...who wants some?


Plenty of room. Someone should atleast bring a football.
J


----------



## catman25

well im in auburn ny , Cant seem to find where this is going to be ? can any one pm me with details as well you can post here , need time , day and location is this open or closed invite? I owuld love to come ,


----------



## carola1155

how bout a game of whiffle ball? seeing as how it is baseball season and such


----------



## GBIII

Jason DeSantis said:


> 134 pennsylvania ave
> flemington, nj 08822


May 1st.

I believe it starts at noon? I'm sure Jason will correct if it's wrong.

George


----------



## jfehr232

carola1155 said:


> how bout a game of whiffle ball? seeing as how it is baseball season and such


You can't go wrong with a whiffle ball game!!!!


----------



## Julio

I can bring my pigskin as usual.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yes, starts at noon. You can come early or later. BBQ and auction both start at 1pm.
J


----------



## GBIII

Welcome back to the "connected" world Jason...lol


----------



## DCreptiles

MaxB22 said:


> How about that game of football that was brought up last meeting?
> I also have boxing gloves and head gear lol...who wants some?



ha ha boxing gloves sound great leave the head gear home and this way we can solve all of DB's debates lol.

jason gonna set up a poker table?


----------



## Philsuma

DCreptiles said:


> ha ha boxing gloves sound great leave the head gear home and this way we can solve all of DB's debates lol.


Full contact ball could work wonders too....


----------



## jfehr232

whiffle ball is good...so is football and I guess boxing lol....


but.........about a real sport? HOCKEY!!!!!! ahahah


----------



## Julio

Philsuma said:


> Full contact ball could work wonders too....


if you guys wanna go full contact i am down, but dont' cry if you winded up with a broken something.


----------



## BBoyette

jfehr232 said:


> whiffle ball is good...so is football and I guess boxing lol....
> 
> 
> but.........about a real sport? HOCKEY!!!!!! ahahah


I dont think folks really feel like getting beat up on a day off...boxing maybe was a bad suggestion. Im still down to rock a few people in football shit I just got on a new health and dental plan so I can go all out!

I enjoy watching hockey...CAPS!!!


----------



## BBoyette

Julio said:


> if you guys wanna go full contact i am down, but dont' cry if you winded up with a broken something.


haha uh oh look out for the big guy!! Julio for some reason when I see big Suh you come to mind...


----------



## GBIII

There was a time not too long ago where I would be up for this kind of activity but....I must be getting old. My knees are starting to hurt just responding to this. I think I'll sit at the table an have a beer while I cheer you guys on.

George


----------



## Jason DeSantis

DCreptiles said:


> ha ha boxing gloves sound great leave the head gear home and this way we can solve all of DB's debates lol.
> 
> jason gonna set up a poker table?


I have that big table in the kitchen? I am down.
J

Oh and George I was so lost yesterday. No internet, what is one supposed to do.


----------



## Julio

MaxB22 said:


> haha uh oh look out for the big guy!! Julio for some reason when I see big Suh you come to mind...


hahhah, Suh is cool, i actually got to meet him when they had the heisman in town this past Jan. very soft spoken guy and cool to hang out with.


----------



## BBoyette

Julio said:


> hahhah, Suh is cool, i actually got to meet him when they had the heisman in town this past Jan. very soft spoken guy and cool to hang out with.


Haha he sounds very much like someone I know...


----------



## DCreptiles

Philsuma said:


> Full contact ball could work wonders too....


agree phill agreed. but boxing is such a personal sport.. its a 1 on 1 melee and pretty funny to watch. i useually keep 2 sets of gloves in my trunk for when my buddies verbally go at it we break out the gloves and when its all done its nothing but laughs and good time never any hard feelings.. but contact football is great iv boxed for 6 yrs and played football all through school so i wouldnt mind playing either way.

and julio yes if you hit me you might break something.. but its good to know i can out run most of the big guys at the meet  worst case take a knee 
yes i know the P***Y out but summer is just starting and one shattered knee means no pool or motorcycle this summer 

so poker anyone?


----------



## BBoyette

See I never worried about getting tackled..If I was driving myself I would bring my kid brother who is super fast and when I say fast he makes fast people look slow lol. 

Ill be a team cap and my first pick is Julio


----------



## catman25

any one going from cny ? Im wanting to go but seems maybe unlikely ... looking for someone to pick up some frogs if any one in cny is going let me know Prease!!!!!!


----------



## johnachilli

If anyone is interested I have two crested geckos available
one large adult male (tan)
one juvi, dalmation with some nice red starting to come in

Anyone going to have an imis?


----------



## catman25

trying to get a feel for this as this is my first meet , The only place i was before was frog fest in manghattan . With this meet is sale sposed to be initiated prior to showing up or will there be people selling thier products ? Im looking for frogs but unsure what i want .. or is this more of a " hey joe havent seen you in six months hows the wife" lol . either way i want to come ill see tomarrow when i get my truck looked at to see if i have the money or reliable vehicle to make the trip . another issue , i have my kiddies on sat is this adult only or ??? they are 10-12 and help me with my very small buisness more like a hobby i sell to curious people . so they aint no lil punks .. 9i really dont have much to give as this past winter caused a few fatalities and nothing like loosing your heater on the coldest day ever 
 . I allready have some frogs lined up with MAX but really want a background on activities or how this is setup . All i know i bought a brom pack from jason before ... and thats about all i know . Thanks .

Def looking for some cayos as i have one calling male that dont know what its calling for 
also imi's or vents or god idk . wish i could go window shopping .


----------



## GBIII

Catman25

The meets are generally more socially oriented but a lot of frogs and supplies change hands.
Some are prearranged deals but there will certainly be some frogs and supplies available at the meet. How many depends on who shows up. I will have some cobalts, Fg vents and some varadero imi's available at the meet if no one claims them before hand.

Kids are welcomed as far as I know.. I'm trying to get my 9 year old to come if he does not have a game that day.

Hope to see you there,

George


----------



## Jason DeSantis

catman25 said:


> trying to get a feel for this as this is my first meet , The only place i was before was frog fest in manghattan . With this meet is sale sposed to be initiated prior to showing up or will there be people selling thier products ? Im looking for frogs but unsure what i want .. or is this more of a " hey joe havent seen you in six months hows the wife" lol . either way i want to come ill see tomarrow when i get my truck looked at to see if i have the money or reliable vehicle to make the trip . another issue , i have my kiddies on sat is this adult only or ??? they are 10-12 and help me with my very small buisness more like a hobby i sell to curious people . so they aint no lil punks .. 9i really dont have much to give as this past winter caused a few fatalities and nothing like loosing your heater on the coldest day ever
> . I allready have some frogs lined up with MAX but really want a background on activities or how this is setup . All i know i bought a brom pack from jason before ... and thats about all i know . Thanks .
> 
> Def looking for some cayos as i have one calling male that dont know what its calling for
> also imi's or vents or god idk . wish i could go window shopping .


Definately open to any and all. Bring the kids with you. I have a son whos is 6 and one that is 2. Alot of people usually bring stuff to sell and trade with them. If you look back to the first couple pages I believe there is a list of what people will be bringing. So to answer your question its part sale part get together to see old faces. Plus this time I will be doing an auction so you can walk away with some frogs or supplies for just a couple bucks. Either way there will be frogs for sale that you can buy on impulse.
J


----------



## catman25

impulse is me , i never wanted leucs until saw them in person , never wanted thumbs till saw them in person . So i think me and my 2 kiddies will be making the trip . now to plan . lol , if any one has some frogs avail that they would bring can ya shoot me a pm . honestly only thing i have avail is azereus froglets and temperate springtails , im sure every one going wouldnt have no use for 3mnth oow azereus froglets and some self made springtail cultures , Even though these cultures are booming , Open the top and it looks like fireworks going off lol .


----------



## pa.walt

i've been going since the beginning. didn't have anything to sell. jason still lets me come to the meet.  he has a big yard and plenty of parking. 
it is good to put faces with the names. plus this one looks like it might be a late night for jason and family.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

pa.walt said:


> plus this one looks like it might be a late night for jason and family.


No worries, everyone who knows me knows im up late, ask Derek. If some people coming from far away want to stay at a hotel saturday night let me know. I have one basically in my backyard. Also, people can stay as long as you would like. Hopefully we get some late guys who want to play a card game.
J


----------



## Woodsman

Hi Jason,

I'll probably be coming with Andy and would like to offer a sexed pair of Azureus for the raffle. Supporting TWI sounds like a good idea.

Richard.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

So after recent developements regarding illegal frogs and the "talk" that gets around quickly, the meeting is still on. I am going to ask anyone who are bringing frogs that are in question to please not. If I see anyone walk in with the frogs in question they will be asked to leave and then escorted off my property. I am going to have a 0 tolerance for such frogs. Everyone is welcome to bring the frogs they were originally going to bring. On another note I urge everyone who wanted to come to please do so. Please do not allow this debate to effect the meeting. By not showing up because someone may be coming you dont agree with is ridiculous. Not showing up in turn will have the opposite effect. Less people means less money donated to TWI and in turn means less education and less funding to save these animals. Please lets set our differences aside for one day and have a good time and raise a ton of money for these frogs.
J


----------



## paintballislife

I would like to attend, PA walt and I had some good conversations at the expo Saturday. Thanks for all your help! Walt had told me about this event. I was just about to purchase some plants from dartfrogmegastore, maybe ill wait until the 1st. lol. anything I should bring? I have some snake plants I need to get rid of. I also have a 75 gallon aquarium I no longer need. Food, brew? Directions?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

If you go back a few pages there is a list of what people are bringing and if anything still needs to be brought. I will post my address as we get closer to the meet but I live in flemington, nj. If you want to bring items to trade or sell that would be great.
J


----------



## paintballislife

ahh, got ya thanks! how late these things usually go? The gf has work until 5 and would like to come but dont think it will happen.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Starts at noon and most people stay to about 5-6pm range. Some people stay late to about 8 but not to many.
J


----------



## pa.walt

paintballislife i guess you can diregard my post in your viv set up pics. 
jasons bash usually starts at 12:00 pm, fireworks from 9-10 pm., the giant bonfire will go to 12:00 midnight. and the event should be over by 5:00 am.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

pa.walt said:


> paintballislife i guess you can diregard my post in your viv set up pics.
> jasons bash usually starts at 12:00 pm, fireworks from 9-10 pm., the giant bonfire will go to 12:00 midnight. and the event should be over by 5:00 am.


Are you sniffing glue Walt. Just kidding! I dont know about the bonfire and fireworks part but people are welcome to stay late especially if we can get a card game going.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

Jasons place is more then a meet and thats why people go and normally stay late, its a very laxed surrounding and he gets the grill going people are talking and eating or just touring the green house or in the basement buying selling or trading, and he has a huge selection of plants and supplys for you to go through at your own pace. you get to learn a lot from talking to some pretty good keepers/breeders in our area. its always a learning expierence and meets like these help better us as a hobbyist over all.. this will be the first time Jason has a auction and donation and we are expecting a great turn out for the love of frogs.


----------



## heatfreakk3

That sounds awesome. I bet its a lot of fun. I wish I could go.


----------



## catman25

any body going to bring any red basti's? looking on here before i look around


----------



## paintballislife

im stoked I can wait. I would love to meet fellow PDFs, I have been planning this for over a year and now that I have the little guy I love it. I have some items for auction, 

cork tube
submersible pump with adjustable flow
24" flourescent light




Also I have tons of crickets, mealworms and dubias if someone wants to trade, I am looking for termites and FF, I need containers asap though, any ideas where I can get them? Plants and a cobalt are on the want list also. I apologize if I shouldnt be posting this here, just delete

Walt I saw your post, thanks for the reply.


----------



## jfehr232

Not sure if anyone brought this up but would name tags be a good idea? I know it might sound childish but I honestly forget some people's names.

It is just an idea but dunno...thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## heatfreakk3

I think that would be a pretty good idea. Man I wish I could go so bad! lol, anyone wana give me a ride from Oklahoma?


----------



## melas

jfehr232 said:


> Not sure if anyone brought this up but would name tags be a good idea? I know it might sound childish but I honestly forget some people's names.
> 
> It is just an idea but dunno...thought I would throw it out there.


Not childish at all . . . Scott Menigoz provided them at his last meeting . . . I find them to be quite helpful.


----------



## catman25

i second name tags !!!! ive been on this board for eva or well a while but no one directly around me is into frogs , im in auburn ny , i know some peeps from ithica , and one or 2 from rochester , and i know matt m. from frogfest . but having our real name with our dendro name may help / people would see christian walters and go who the &^*(^( , but if they saw catman25 then they would know im the wierdo with all the newbish questions . lol


----------



## eos

paintballislife said:


> cork tube
> submersible pump with adjustable flow
> 24" flourescent light


The fluoro light, is it a hood or a regular fixture? If it's a hood light, how much do you want for it? 





jfehr232 said:


> Not sure if anyone brought this up but would name tags be a good idea? I know it might sound childish but I honestly forget some people's names.
> 
> It is just an idea but dunno...thought I would throw it out there.


Name tags are great. It's like an automatic icebreaker.


----------



## jeffr

I can bring blank labels. They're like 2" x 3", but without the "Hello My Name is":

Just let me know


----------



## DCreptiles

heye veryone just letting everyone know i will be bringing 4 leuc froglets to the meet feeding on everything that crawls and fits in their mouth.
i will be making springtail cultures just like at all the other meets.
blue, silver, micro, pink, tropical, temperate so if anyone needs springtail cultures please let me know i like to do a few on pre order and bring very few extra. i have a limited supply so just pm me and i will take your order down and bring it to the meet with your name on it. 

if you are new to the hobby and are going to be purchasing frogs from froglets to adults springtails is always needed its a great way to raise the microfuana in your vivarium and get froglets established and my personal fav its a great way to just keep variety in your frogs diet. so keeping 1 or 2 cultures is great. i will be having 2 sizes 32oz and 190oz master cultures. master cultures are pre order only and the 32oz i will have at the meet but very limited so to make sure you get yours please pm me i will be checking messages all the way up untill the night befor the meet.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

jeffr said:


> I can bring blank labels. They're like 2" x 3", but without the "Hello My Name is":
> 
> Just let me know


Those will be good if you want to bring them.
J


----------



## jeffr

yeah, no problem


----------



## eos

I keep forgetting to ask... Jason, you have mite spray?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have bensyl benzoate, which kills mights but not a spray. Its a liquid, but yeah I have plenty around.
J


----------



## eos

Jason DeSantis said:


> I have bensyl benzoate, which kills mights but not a spray. Its a liquid, but yeah I have plenty around.
> J


Sounds good! I'll take some


----------



## stemcellular

DCreptiles said:


> heye veryone just letting everyone know i will be bringing 4 leuc froglets to the meet feeding on everything that crawls and fits in their mouth.
> i will be making springtail cultures just like at all the other meets.
> blue, silver, micro, pink, tropical, temperate so if anyone needs springtail cultures please let me know i like to do a few on pre order and bring very few extra. i have a limited supply so just pm me and i will take your order down and bring it to the meet with your name on it.
> 
> if you are new to the hobby and are going to be purchasing frogs from froglets to adults springtails is always needed its a great way to raise the microfuana in your vivarium and get froglets established and my personal fav its a great way to just keep variety in your frogs diet. so keeping 1 or 2 cultures is great. i will be having 2 sizes 32oz and 190oz master cultures. master cultures are pre order only and the 32oz i will have at the meet but very limited so to make sure you get yours please pm me i will be checking messages all the way up untill the night befor the meet.


btw, derek, freakin love these. thanks again.


----------



## jfehr232

jeffr said:


> I can bring blank labels. They're like 2" x 3", but without the "Hello My Name is":
> 
> Just let me know


Nice... I think I might end up picking up a pair of pumilio but not sure yet I mean if there are some there ahahh


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I am not really going to label everything here but I am going to be getting rid of alot of stuff at the meet. Tadpoles, frogs, misting system, tanks, etc. I am NOT going out of business, I just want to have more time to devote to the plants and really get the supplies up to what they should be. I dont want to presell anything and would rather give out great deals at the meet. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up.
J


----------



## catman25

there will be wheel n deal areas ? aka areas to buy sell frogs . put yur address in gps and says 4.47 hrs each way ... wow dont know how long id be able to stay lol ..


----------



## Jason DeSantis

catman25 said:


> there will be wheel n deal areas ? aka areas to buy sell frogs . put yur address in gps and says 4.47 hrs each way ... wow dont know how long id be able to stay lol ..


Yeah there will be some space to trade and deal. I checked and mapquest said 4 hours and 12minutes to you. Should take only about 3 and half though.
J


----------



## catman25

im hoping for the lesser time


----------



## inflight

If I happen to be able to come, what hotel do you recommend, the Hampton? I may make a weekend out of it. As of now I am VERY unsure if I will be coming.

Thom O.


----------



## EricB

Is anyone from the Harrisburg area coming? 
If so, please PM me.

I'd search through all of this again but I figured it was easier doing it this way.


----------



## melas

EricB said:


> Is anyone from the Harrisburg area coming?
> If so, please PM me.
> 
> I'd search through all of this again but I figured it was easier doing it this way.


PM Sent!!


----------



## paintballislife

eos said:


> The fluoro light, is it a hood or a regular fixture? If it's a hood light, how much do you want for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name tags are great. It's like an automatic icebreaker.


its a hood like for an aquarium. I also have a 4 ft dual t5 coralife.


----------



## Julio

is the Fixture HO or NO?


----------



## DCreptiles

stemcellular said:


> btw, derek, freakin love these. thanks again.




hey man not a problem glad you liked them.. this time around i got them started a little late but theys hould be just as strong as the ones i gave you at the last meet.. are you going to jasons?


----------



## eos

paintballislife said:


> its a hood like for an aquarium.


How much do you want for it?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

inflight said:


> If I happen to be able to come, what hotel do you recommend, the Hampton? I may make a weekend out of it. As of now I am VERY unsure if I will be coming.
> 
> Thom O.


Yeah the Hampton is right behind my house. Weekend trip would be cool that way you can stay all day saturday.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just wanted to let everyone know I have about 200 jewel orchids(5-7 types), 350 ferns(4 types), 350 selaginella(4 types), 100 begonias(3 types), 200-300 potted bromeliads(about 20 types), 50 orchids(10 types) and about 300 misc. tropical plants(4-8types) that will available at the meeting. All of the plants are vivarium suitable and wont go on the site until after the meeting. I am getting excited, sorry cant help it.
J


----------



## GBIII

Trying to entice us to show up at 7:30 to get first selection? lol.


----------



## catman25

cameras welcome ? / i shot alot of pics for frog fest in manhattan but didnt know if cameras would be a good idea? 
Just wanted to shoot out as well 
I have 4-5 azereus tads bout ready to burst thier legs < not sure if i wana bring them cause of the trip 
But also have 3 azereus juvies im bringing for sale 
as well as 4 cultures of springtails Temperate Springtail (Colombella) Culture (in carcoal ) im going to donate for the raffle , 

im looking for other springtails or isopods //


----------



## pa.walt

jason are you going to have enough tables. i could bring one down before the meet during the week. just need to ask my friend for his truck.
also is there going to be any picture taking.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I wont be taking any pics but others are welcome to. Walt, I think the more tables the better but dont go out of your way if you dont need to.
J


----------



## jfehr232

I am still looking for an exo terra 18x18x24.... zoo med around that size also


----------



## stemcellular

DCreptiles said:


> hey man not a problem glad you liked them.. this time around i got them started a little late but theys hould be just as strong as the ones i gave you at the last meet.. are you going to jasons?


depends, i'm traveling the next week and get back on the thursday red eye, then have to prepare lecture, teach and deal with grades. hopefully i can find some folks to drive to jerz with me.


----------



## DCreptiles

stemcellular said:


> depends, i'm traveling the next week and get back on the thursday red eye, then have to prepare lecture, teach and deal with grades. hopefully i can find some folks to drive to jerz with me.



well it would be great to have you at this meet it seems like its going to be great lots of people comming bringing lots of frogs and supplys, lots of new people comming into the hobby. i hope you can get some people to come on down.  Rumor has it jeff is bringing the pulled pork and its to die for.


----------



## faztaz

Hey newbie to the hobby and I'd love to come if there is still space!


----------



## jeffr

Jasons backyard is like the size of a football field. Space isn't a problem


----------



## new frog breeder

jfehr232 said:


> Not sure if anyone brought this up but would name tags be a good idea? I know it might sound childish but I honestly forget some people's names.
> 
> It is just an idea but dunno...thought I would throw it out there.



sounds great I am familiar with people's DB name but not their real name


----------



## stemcellular

yeah, always hard associating online names with faces at these things. i'll have my badge on if i can swing it. stemsmuggler! haha, derek.


----------



## DCreptiles

stemcellular said:


> yeah, always hard associating online names with faces at these things. i'll have my badge on if i can swing it. stemsmuggler! haha, derek.


hahah ill be there my name tag will say DCSmuggler!


----------



## BBoyette

DCreptiles said:


> hahah ill be there my name tag will say DCSmuggler!


lol you guys are foolish.


----------



## DCreptiles

catman25 said:


> cameras welcome ? / i shot alot of pics for frog fest in manhattan but didnt know if cameras would be a good idea?
> Just wanted to shoot out as well
> I have 4-5 azereus tads bout ready to burst thier legs < not sure if i wana bring them cause of the trip
> But also have 3 azereus juvies im bringing for sale
> as well as 4 cultures of springtails Temperate Springtail (Colombella) Culture (in carcoal ) im going to donate for the raffle ,
> 
> im looking for other springtails or isopods //


i have springtails available for the meet, temperate, tropical, pink, blue, micro, and silver available.


----------



## catman25

i have available 3 of these guys , just set them up in their own condo's . oow jan 23rd / any interest ?


----------



## angry gary

hey jason, can you hold off selling plants until noon ,(when the party officially starts)? some of us are driving over 4 hours to get there so we won't be there until 11:00 or so. i don't want to be limited to left overs!
not a sermon just a thought.

AG


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well the meeting doesnt start until noon so anyone who shows up to early will be put to work. I have over 2000 plants so I am sure there will be a good selection even if you were to show up late.
J


----------



## paintballislife

looking for a cage mate for my azerurs, looking for a cobalt.


----------



## paintballislife

eos said:


> How much do you want for it?


EOS you have pm


----------



## JeremyHuff

Tried this last meet, but things didn't work out so well...

I need 1 or 2 male bastimentos. Don't care on color. Can trade a proven female for a male as well. If anyone has any surplus, please PM me. Also, if anyone has azuriventris, I have been wanting some for a while now.

Thanks


----------



## catman25

i had something set up with a grp of 2 basti , but then was told they already be spoken for so i might be looking for some bastis if anyone is having any ?


----------



## Philsuma

JeremyHuff said:


> I need 1 or 2 male bastimentos. Don't care on color. Can trade a proven female for a male as well. If anyone has any surplus, please PM me. Also, if anyone has azuriventris, I have been wanting some for a while now.


Jeremy,

I have a proven pair of Orange _Bastimentos_ SNDF 2007 and the male is outrageous. I'll bring them if you like. Also 4-5 Eldorados, one calling male. 2-3 Cauchero and maybe a small Guarumo. Some juvenile and Sub adult Leucs and Azureus.

I have a group of 4 Azuriventris from Kat in MD that are either off ratio or not in a suitable viv -so no beeding that Icould see. They are a year old. LMK on these.

I'll bring a bunch of Isopod cultures. The dwarf whites are slower to produce but the giant orange are fast producers and you can absolutely feed out the young on a regular basis.

_P.Bastimentos_...











oh...are you bringing some magazines? It will be cool to finally meet up.


----------



## Nightstalker

I'm beign lazy and don't feel like looking through the all the pages again, but is anyone going to have any auratus for sale? Blue and black or green and black. If anyone is, can you pm me and let me know and how much, also? Thanks.


----------



## GBIII

...so anyway, I'm bringing hamburger rolls too.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

GBIII said:


> ...so anyway, I'm bringing hamburger rolls too.


About how many George? Anyone want to bring cheese for the burgers?
J


----------



## Woodsman

I'll be bringing the Sri Lankan vegetable roti that I borught to Andy's (they seemed to go over well). With all the carnivores around here, the vegetarians need to represent!!

Richard.


----------



## ChrisK

Philsuma said:


> I think as Jason's thread....he can keep it open.


Yeah great entertainment  but it was a mod who locked the last thread


----------



## GBIII

Jason DeSantis said:


> About how many George? Anyone want to bring cheese for the burgers?
> J


Sounds like we're going to need a few...lol approximately 36-40 depending on the packages of burgers I get? Not sure if I can squeeze any more change outta the wife than that...lol


----------



## Jason DeSantis

GBIII said:


> Sounds like we're going to need a few...lol approximately 36-40 depending on the packages of burgers I get? Not sure if I can squeeze any more change outta the wife than that...lol


Ok thats good. I will pickup some more incase people want to make pulled pork sandwiches.
J


----------



## Philsuma

I only smoke these every so often, but I'll try to bring a bunch of these again. Last time they were a hit with a few people...micro gecko Mike like'd em.

Gotta wash up really good afterwards though as nicotine is bad for the frogs....


----------



## GBIII

I haven't bought the rolls yet so I don't know what they look like.... Although, The discounted ones usually have some green spots on them..... I've found that a few minutes in the springtail cultures usually corrects the problem. ;-)


----------



## pl259

Cleanup on aisle nine...OT discussions belong in other threads, iTrader, or PMs.

Carry on


----------



## Philsuma

The frog on the left will be at the meet.


----------



## Wug

Sounds like this is going to be a good time. I haven't really met any members just talked to a few at the hamburg shows. I would like to attend. I'm only an hour away. I don't have anything to contribute but I can bring cheese. Regular velveta slices ok?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Philsuma said:


> The frog on the left will be at the meet.


And then at my place


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Wug said:


> Sounds like this is going to be a good time. I haven't really met any members just talked to a few at the hamburg shows. I would like to attend. I'm only an hour away. I don't have anything to contribute but I can bring cheese. Regular velveta slices ok?


Takes me 40 minutes from my place to Allentown, 1 hour to Hamburg. Here is the list if you want to put your name on it. Also if people feel more is needed you can put your name in with someone else.
plates................jason
utensils..............jason
plastic cups........jason
ice....................jason
sodas................melas
beer..................angry gary
more beer...........riko
some more beer...
water.................
hot dogs.............jason
hamburgers.........gbIII
pulled pork..........jeff
hot dog buns.......jason
hamburger buns...jason and George
chips.................jason + who else?
potato salad.......jim c
condiments.........jason
tomatoes...........angry gary
onions...............angry gary
lettuce..............angry gary
brownies............bob fraser
chip dip.............
cheese for burgers.........
cooler...............angry gary(1)
cooler...............jason(I usually use big rubbermaid containers with ice and water, works great and keeps everything cold)


----------



## DCreptiles

Jason put me down for some cases of water ill bring a few to add to the pile of whatever anyone else is bringing.

and Gon said hes bringing a lot of cash to by stuff


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Gon - Phil STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you want to debate back and forth do it somewhere else.
plates................jason
utensils..............jason
plastic cups........jason
ice....................jason
sodas................melas
beer..................angry gary
more beer...........riko
some more beer...
water.................Derek
hot dogs.............jason
hamburgers.........gbIII
pulled pork..........jeff
hot dog buns.......jason
hamburger buns...jason
chips.................jason
potato salad.......jim c
condiments.........jason
tomatoes...........angry gary
onions...............angry gary
lettuce..............angry gary
brownies............bob fraser
chip dip.............
cooler...............angry gary(1)
cooler...............jason(I usually use big rubbermaid containers with ice and water, works great and keeps everything cold)


----------



## DCreptiles

JeremyHuff said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I should bring my wife and kids to this meet....However, I won't miss it!



dont worry we all play nice.. im bringing my fience and son lol. this will all be blown over befor the meet im sure.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Jason DeSantis said:


> (I usually use big rubbermaid containers with ice and water, works great and keeps everything cold)


Add salt and it will get colder and chill faster. Saw it on Mythbusters.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

JeremyHuff said:


> Add salt and it will get colder and chill faster. Saw it on Mythbusters.


Me too!
J


----------



## DCreptiles

no action to be taken we just all sit back chill and leave the situation alone.. no reason to continue it and beat a dead horse. both of you got your point across. he feels very strongly about this. but dont make it a personal attack this can be something disputed outside of this thread. so yet again ding ding ding.. lunch break?


----------



## jfehr232

DCreptiles said:


> dont worry we all play nice.. im bringing my fience and son lol. this will all be blown over befor the meet im sure.


YA!!! I get to meet your son, can't wait!!


----------



## catman25

pics posted for ericb , better pics of azereus froglets forsale ( btw ) really hard to get good pics when you use a old cAMERA and try to get close


----------



## rollinkansas

Philsuma said:


> I only smoke these every so often, but I'll try to bring a bunch of these again. Last time they were a hit with a few people...micro gecko Mike like'd em.
> 
> Gotta wash up really good afterwards though as nicotine is bad for the frogs....


They look delicious, too bad I wont be able to attend this meet. =(


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

catman25 said:


> pics posted for ericb , better pics of azereus froglets forsale ( btw ) really hard to get good pics when you use a old cAMERA and try to get close


Maybe I`m not seeing these well.
Are they Azureus?

John


----------



## catman25

yes i misspelled azureus , sry mate


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Catman, it wasn`t your spelling I was questioning.
It`s probably me, but from those pictures they don`t quite look like Azureus.
If I`m wrong I apologize.

John


----------



## BBoyette

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Catman, it wasn`t your spelling I was questioning.
> It`s probably me, but from those pictures they don`t quite look like Azureus.
> If I`m wrong I apologize.
> 
> John


They look like new river to me.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Looking forward to this meeting & it's approaching fast. I will bring two camera's & everyone in attendance can bring their own cheese ( when I take their pic.) !
But I will double the Brownies. I'll be sitting with George riding the pine & drinking beer, watching from afar. Remember Family Values at the meet!

Looking to trade the following Adult Frogs :

Female Bakhuis for a Male

Male Citronella w/spot for a Female w/spot 

Male Alanis for a Female Alanis 

If anyone needs anything from the MD. frog stores ( Chris or Sean ) let me know & you can save the shipping fee's. I need to pick-up orders on FRI. 4/30/10 . 
All orders must be pre-paid! No C.O.D. Deliveries unless you work that out prior to my pick-up.


----------



## catman25

i dont have new river lol i have a trio of azureus , 2 males i got from matt mirabello from frog fest , female i bought wc or f1 (not sure ) from matt mirabello 1 yr later . so i have no new river , and all the frogs i have is azureus , leuc, imis,


----------



## catman25

although i gottaa say a few froglets from this trio have quite a lite blue body with darker arms ! i can takes pics of mom and dad/stepdad if you like / checking the caresheets could this one be skyblue variation which is a natural color difference.


----------



## BBoyette

catman25 said:


> although i gottaa say a few froglets from this trio have quite a lite blue body with darker arms ! i can takes pics of mom and dad/stepdad if you like / checking the caresheets could this one be skyblue variation which is a natural color difference.


Sure snap some pics of the parents when you can....none the less the froglets look great!


----------



## catman25

mom , dad, stepdad first 2 are dad , stepdad last are all 3 mom closest to camera


----------



## BBoyette

Nice Trio!


----------



## catman25

so would you say just a natural color variation ? i did have one froglet almost no spots and lite blue , i just assumed they color up once they get a wee bit older . /


----------



## heatfreakk3

Thats what I thought. It is probably just the camera though.


MaxB22 said:


> They look like new river to me.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

plates................jason
utensils..............jason
plastic cups........jason
ice....................jason
sodas................melas
beer..................angry gary
more beer...........riko
some more beer...
water.................Derek
hot dogs.............jason
hamburgers.........gbIII
pulled pork..........jeff
hot dog buns.......jason
hamburger buns...George and Jeffr
chips.................jason + who else?
potato salad.......jim c
condiments.........jason
tomatoes...........angry gary
onions...............angry gary
lettuce..............angry gary
brownies............bob fraser
chip dip.............
cheese for burgers.........
cooler...............angry gary(1)
cooler...............jason(I usually use big rubbermaid containers with ice and water, works great and keeps everything cold)


----------



## Woodsman

Hi Catman,

Azureus froglets almost never look like they will as adults. Given Azureus is a protected morph/species, I hope you don't have a wild-collected animal! (It's really very unlikely, though I guess some in the hobby could still have F1s).

The parent trio looks great! Take care, Richard.



catman25 said:


> so would you say just a natural color variation ? i did have one froglet almost no spots and lite blue , i just assumed they color up once they get a wee bit older . /


----------



## Jason DeSantis

plates................jason
utensils..............jason
plastic cups........jason
ice....................jason
sodas................melas
beer..................angry gary
more beer...........riko
some more beer...wug
water.................Derek
hot dogs.............jason
hamburgers.........gbIII
pulled pork..........jeff
hot dog buns.......jason
hamburger buns...George and Jeffr
chips.................jason + who else?
potato salad.......jim c
condiments.........jason
tomatoes...........angry gary
onions...............angry gary
lettuce..............angry gary
brownies............bob fraser
chip dip.............
cheese for burgers.........wug
cooler...............angry gary(1)
cooler...............jason


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'll bring more beer too.


----------



## EricB

Corpus Callosum said:


> I'll bring more beer too.


Same.. haha
If anyone wants some bomb chicken just let me know.. 
I have a few different recipes, all I'd need was the grille for a little while.


----------



## johnachilli

I'm also bringing beer...


----------



## catman25

sry to go off topic but put it here for trivial information for the meet , i plan on getting some basti's .. i had some cayos with no sucess in breeding and alot of information states hand misting is not enough , can any one vouch for that NOT to be true ?? also any related information . I dont have the cAPACITY TO install water mister system but i do have a air pump humidifier thing if that would help humidaire i think is the name , and i always mist everyday with my tanks / the tank i have in mind to place these bastis are zero vent . If there is a noted way to set up for basti let me know . read the caresheets but didnt really hit bastis in detail thanks .


----------



## ChrisK

catman25 said:


> sry to go off topic but put it here for trivial information for the meet , i plan on getting some basti's .. i had some cayos with no sucess in breeding and alot of information states hand misting is not enough , can any one vouch for that NOT to be true ?? also any related information . I dont have the cAPACITY TO install water mister system but i do have a air pump humidifier thing if that would help humidaire i think is the name , and i always mist everyday with my tanks / the tank i have in mind to place these bastis are zero vent . If there is a noted way to set up for basti let me know . read the caresheets but didnt really hit bastis in detail thanks .


I, as well as lots of people I know, bred pumilio without misting systems, hand misting is good enough as long as the other contributing factors are in place


----------



## catman25

thats what i was looking for thanks


----------



## melas

I'll second that! I think the biggest thing with the misting system is that it keeps the broms full of water . . . you can easily do that by hand - but the automation sure would be convenient!

I have no misting systems.


----------



## jfehr232

melas said:


> I'll second that! I think the biggest thing with the misting system is that it keeps the broms full of water . . . you can easily do that by hand - but the automation sure would be convenient!
> 
> I have no misting systems.


Time to get one matt!!!!!

I do!! but its only hooked up to my 55g. My two other pum tanks are on the other side of the room. My timer is messed up right now and I can not fix the damn thing so its out of use right now


----------



## porkchop48

You guys are killing me...

7-8 hour drive.. Now if I can manage to book a fishing trip for the day after I just might have to make it. I figure if I might be driving that far I might as well fish the next day.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

porkchop48 said:


> You guys are killing me...
> 
> 7-8 hour drive.. Now if I can manage to book a fishing trip for the day after I just might have to make it. I figure if I might be driving that far I might as well fish the next day.


I will go fishing with you on sunday. Trout or ocean either or works for me.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

porkchop48 said:


> You guys are killing me...
> 
> 7-8 hour drive.. Now if I can manage to book a fishing trip for the day after I just might have to make it. I figure if I might be driving that far I might as well fish the next day.




it be great to see you


----------



## porkchop48

DCreptiles said:


> it be great to see you


 
hey i could show up and no one would know me. I swear I am not a middle aged fat man 

I want to see that baby


----------



## DCreptiles

porkchop48 said:


> hey i could show up and no one would know me. I swear I am not a middle aged fat man
> 
> I want to see that baby




oh hes going to be there for sure.. Eli wont let me trade him for some pums lol..


----------



## stemcellular

porkchop, if you come then i have no excuse not to!


----------



## DCreptiles

stemcellular said:


> porkchop, if you come then i have no excuse not to!



chop now you realllllllyyyyy gotta come haha so ray must come and then we got our selves a party


----------



## porkchop48

working on it. working on it..


----------



## melas

porkchop48 said:


> working on it. working on it..


If you can get to Shippensburg/Harrisburg you can ride the rest of the way with me! I have one more seat!


----------



## DCreptiles

melas said:


> If you can get to Shippensburg/Harrisburg you can ride the rest of the way with me! I have one more seat!



problem solved!


----------



## GBIII

Will anyone be bringing any vanzo's to the meeting? If so, please pm me with the details.

Thanks,
George


----------



## inflight

I have some tarapoto's and some orange lamasi froglets, anybody interested in them?
The 3 imi's were ootw 11/14/09....let me know...

Thom O.


----------



## DCreptiles

inflight said:


> I have some tarapoto's and some orange lamasi froglets, anybody interested in them?
> The 3 imi's were ootw 11/14/09....let me know...
> 
> Thom O.


any calling males in that bunch of lamasi froglets?


----------



## inflight

No calling males in any of my froglets, that I am aware of.

Thom O


----------



## DCreptiles

inflight said:


> No calling males in any of my froglets, that I am aware of.
> 
> Thom O



u should bring what you want to sell anyway there will be lots of buying selling and trading going on lots of people just bring money to buy something if they see something they want.. i know im a bad impulse buyer lol.. never turn down good deals lol.


----------



## eos

Impulse buying is the worst temptation to fight!


----------



## new frog breeder

I will be keeping my eye out for pairs or trios. cant seem to get the whole pairing up part right with several failed attempts. hopfully i will be geting some tips from the experts at the meet.


----------



## mongo77

Looks like the weather is gonna be nice for Saturday. Low 70's and sunny!


----------



## melas

mongo77 said:


> Low 70's and sunny!


Good frog transporting weather!


----------



## CookieMonster

Hi guys!

This meet sounds like something we'd like to attend. We're brand new to the hobby, we need as many tips from the pros as we can get! It's been great talking with and meeting frog enthusiasts at the Oaks and Hamburg shows, folks like Pa.Walt. We don't have anything to trade or donate to the auction since we're brand new to the hobby, but we'd definitely be interested in the auction (great cause), the bromeliads and other flora, and just meeting people with similar interests. I'll post to let you know if we are able to attend or not, but please count us in as a strong possibility. We'd bring some chip dip if we are able to attend, and of course some cookies! Maybe some beer. 

Thanks for the open invitation, we hope to see you all Saturday!

Maggie  (and Mark)


----------



## GBIII

CookieMonster said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> This meet sounds like something we'd like to attend. We're brand new to the hobby, we need as many tips from the pros as we can get! It's been great talking with and meeting frog enthusiasts at the Oaks and Hamburg shows, folks like Pa.Walt. We don't have anything to trade or donate to the auction since we're brand new to the hobby, but we'd definitely be interested in the auction (great cause), the bromeliads and other flora, and just meeting people with similar interests. I'll post to let you know if we are able to attend or not, but please count us in as a strong possibility. We'd bring some chip dip if we are able to attend, and of course some cookies! Maybe some beer.
> 
> Thanks for the open invitation, we hope to see you all Saturday!
> 
> Maggie  (and Mark)


Hi Maggie and Mark,

I would urge you to attend if at all possible. There appears to be a good sized crowd attending this meeting. This board is a tremendous source of information, but from my experience, you will learn a great deal more from personal interaction at meetings like this. I owe a lot of the success I've had to attending meetings.

Regards,

George


----------



## DCreptiles

Wow seems like we are going to have lots I new people at the meet and I would like to say welcome to the board and better yet to the hobby. You are going to have a great time at jasons place plenty to do lots to see and so many people to talk to. And I'm proud to say our north east area is home to some of the best froggers around. At this meet there will be plenty of frogs, plants, and supplys for sale from plenty of people. And jasons green house is stunning. Grab you piggy banks and her there 12 sharp and get your auction tickets plenty of near prize and it's for a great cause. Pm Jason for further details on his meet or anything specific you would like to know.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Since we are getting close my address is 134 Pennsylvania ave, Flemington, NJ 08822. I will post my address again on thursday or friday. My cell number is 908-442-4022 if anyone wants to call and ask the best way to get here. Mapquest usually gives the shortest distance but doesnt always give good directions(ask George). Anyone coming from the southwest area please avoid rt 202 in Doylestown, unless you feel like sitting in a ton of traffic.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Oh and I urge people to bring some chairs if possible. I dont have that many but have enough for about 10 people.
J


----------



## angry gary

so i guess a round of musical chairs is in order for the prime seating locations?

AG


----------



## Jason DeSantis

angry gary said:


> so i guess a round of musical chairs is in order for the prime seating locations?
> 
> AG


From past meets, most people really dont sit anyway. Plus it seems like everyone doesn't eat at the same time.
J


----------



## Tricolor

New frogbreeder, I have a proven pair of azureus for sale. I have eggs, tads, and some nice froglets from them which I may bring to the meet. John


----------



## Tricolor

does anybody have any Patricia babies for sale?


----------



## jfehr232

Anyone selling any pumilio here?  

Proven pairs or froglets.....


----------



## jeffr

I am looking for a female Variablis if anyone has


----------



## new frog breeder

Tricolor said:


> New frogbreeder, I have a proven pair of azureus for sale. I have eggs, tads, and some nice froglets from them which I may bring to the meet. John


Sound great could you send a pm for the price. I am definitely interested in the pair.


----------



## paintballislife

does anyone have fruit fly media?


----------



## eos

If I'm not mistaking, Jason will have some media available.


----------



## catman25

looking for termite cultures !


----------



## Jason DeSantis

paintballislife said:


> does anyone have fruit fly media?





eos said:


> If I'm not mistaking, Jason will have some media available.


Yes, I should have a bunch.



catman25 said:


> looking for termite cultures !


There will be 3 termite cultures in the auction.
J


----------



## catman25

awesome ..... i seriously cant wait wish i could bring my girl but she has to work 12 hrs on a sat ,, well heres me catman25 or christian as my family calls me , this is a pic of me and my girlfriends first tanks


----------



## DCreptiles

will anyone have any riccia or java moss for sale?

also looking for different types of pums and tincs.

pm me.


also those of you that pm me for springtail cultures please confirm your order with me because there are limited supply and i would like to get your cultures well started befor the meet... will i have some available at the meet? yes but they normally go within the first hour. 

available only 32oz cultures of temperate, pink, tropical, micro, blue, and silver.

pm for price and details


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will have a breeding trio of borja ridge vents, breeding pair of amizonicus, breeding group of 5 BL vents, group of 6 bl vents, a couple froglets and over 50 tads for sale at the meet. I am looking to pretty much unload all frogs for now until I have more time in the fall. I also have 4" lights and a misting system that I would like to let go also. All frogs can be sold with tanks also. I am not selling any of the frogs until the day of the meet and I will give out good deals. Plants will also be going for a great price which is good for the day of the meet only. 
J


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Have a young blue truncatus froglet available, anyone interested pm me.


----------



## Tricolor

Hi newfrog breeder. Its not letting me send you a pm. If you want to pm me with your email I can send you a couple of pics. Thanks john


----------



## porkchop48

DCreptiles said:


> problem solved!


 
Damn I wish it was that easy.

Still working on it but now not sure if I am even going to be in town that weekend. 

Thank you Melas for the offer.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'll be bringing pairs of Cristobal Island pumilios for 275.00 a pair.
Anyone interested?
Andy


----------



## catman25

This goes out to any member i made a deal with ( for selling froglets) any deals i have for buying frogs are still on ! But i did set up a sale of azureus froglets but i have to take back the sale .. I have 2 lathargic frogs (rapidly ) and because my froglets were fed from same food supply i do not want to sell bad frogs so im canceling all sales until this matter presents itself . temps are right , nothi9ng strange has hapopened , Only thing i can think of is other people did something like spray something in house . idk . I set up quaratine setups and still want the frogs i planned on buying but i feel to be a good seller and person i cannot sell frogs that may have issues , frogs that are the issue are eating very little and getting thin . im attemptin feeding them ff larvae to fatten them up . fecals will be done too . Thanks fopr understanding ...


----------



## stemcellular

*frogs available*

Hi all,

I can bring the following if anyone is interested.

Azureus froglets from unrelated parents ($30 each)
Adult unrelated azureus pair ($200)
D. auratus "Capira" (SNDF site specific), likely 4 adult females ($200)
P. aurotaenia "narrow band", 6 subadults, Darren Meyers line ($330)


----------



## eos

*Re: frogs available*

Still in the hunt for LECA.... anyone? anyone? I need enough to cover a 20 Long... and maybe a 20 High


----------



## stemcellular

*Re: frogs available*



stemcellular said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can bring the following if anyone is interested.
> 
> Azureus froglets from unrelated parents ($30 each)
> Adult unrelated azureus pair ($200)
> D. auratus "Capira" (SNDF site specific), likely 4 adult females ($200)
> P. aurotaenia "narrow band", 6 subadults, Darren Meyers line ($330)


P. aurotaenia 









D. auratus "Capira"


----------



## PantMan

I have a group of five luecs that are about 7-8 months ootw. The good news is they started calling. The bad news is all five have started calling. Anyone willing to trade a female for two or three of my males.


----------



## inflight

If I could pre-sell some frogs then I can definitely make it, otherwise i'm not sure i can afford the trip. Again, what I have is: 
3 Tarapoto and 1 orange lamasi 5.5 months OTW 
2 Orange lamasi 2-3 months OTW, also some tads, one just popped front legs.
2 variabilis, assumed female one vari has/had a broken leg, but it is surviving just fine
If anyone is interested please PM me and make an offer.
Thanks


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

*Re: frogs available*



stemcellular said:


> P. aurotaenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D. auratus "Capira"


Those are some pretty auratus Ray to bad they're all females.


----------



## mtolypetsupply

Unless another act of God prevents it, I'll be coming! I have Auratus tads, 5 available that have back legs sprouting, and some just hatched.

I have 7 baby bearded dragons, some with tail nips. Father is an orange tiger, and they all have some pretty coloring. PM or email [email protected] for pics. Severely nipped ones will be $20. Minor nips $40 Perfect ones $60. Tail nips are healed and dragons have been separated since the incident two weeks ago. All hatched about 3/29. They are feeding well on mealies, crickets and love their salads.

I also have some Charcoal and some LECA available. I can make a few new cultures of wingless melanogaster and black hydei, and temperate springs.

PM with requests.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

To let everyone know the auction will be between 1-4pm. At 4pm we will pick the winners. Tickets are going to be $5-5, $10-12, $15-20 and $20-35. It looks like we will have a good amount of things to bid on including frogs, tads, plants and supplies. Whoever is donating and bringing food please try to be here as close to noon as possible.
J


----------



## jfehr232

I am looking for a good amount of leaf litter, big and small.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

jfehr232 said:


> I am looking for a good amount of leaf litter, big and small.


I have about 40 bags of live oak.
J


----------



## kingnicky101

I am coming I have 2 leucs for $35 each or $60 for both. I am in need of some ff cultures, I will probably buy a few off you Jason.


----------



## DCreptiles

3 days left till show time.. now would be a good time for everyone to post a updated list of what they are trying to pre sell or will be selling and can get a jump on selling what you are bringing... 

i have azureus froglets available.. and the leucs are spoken for...


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have a bunch of azureus froglets for $25ea, 3/$60


----------



## inflight

inflight said:


> If I could pre-sell some frogs then I can definitely make it, otherwise i'm not sure i can afford the trip. Again, what I have is:
> 3 Tarapoto and 1 orange lamasi 5.5 months OTW
> 2 Orange lamasi 2-3 months OTW, also some tads, one just popped front legs.
> 2 variabilis, assumed female one vari has/had a broken leg, but it is surviving just fine
> If anyone is interested please PM me and make an offer.
> Thanks


Photo's of Imi's $80/OBO


----------



## catman25

im looking for maybe a calling male or known female imi, i have 2 but not sure what i have ... lol here pics! btw figure out my frog issue . My heater went and my thermostat was broke so the frogs were freezing and decided not to eat .. all seems well but decided to hold of on selling any frogs.. pic 1 and 2 are same frog , pic 3 and 4 are same frog , im thinking fat butt girl frogs . but can you offer your minds eye ? any one have a adult one of these but oposite sex? lol . also are these froggies known for female fighting or female egg eating ? or are girlies nice to each other . sry to pic happy keeping it here mainly cause youll see my annoying a$$ in a few days


----------



## kingnicky101

Oh, yeah the leucs are 8-9 months old by the way.


----------



## Julio

I have a probable pair of Banded intermedius 1 calling male the other looks to be female based on body shape and size. $300 i will try and get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## roberthvalera

Hey Derek do you have any springtails? I also need flies and does anybody have any noseeum mesh? A male azureus would be nice too.


----------



## jfehr232

Chris(herper99) has some stuff he needs to get rid of!!! 

For sale:

-Trio of auratus
-proven group of amizonicus
-ami froglet
-2 imitator froglets
-trio of dwarf cobalts
- few leuc and azureus froglets!!!! 

Please email me [email protected].(Ill get it faster) Or if u habe to just PM me


----------



## jfehr232

-auratus....CB G&B prob of a 2.1

-Proven group of amizonicus....Not sure of the ratio but there are 4 of them


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Since the meeting is tomorrow here is my address and phone number incase anyone gets lost.
134 Pennsylvania Ave
Flemington, NJ 08822
(908)442-4022

Anyone coming in from rt 31 north you will have to make a left into dunkin donuts to get to my street. I will have the gate open for everyone to park in the gravel driveway. Since we got a ton of rain a couple days ago the backyard in spots is still wet. If people can park on the left side of the driveway on the grass that would be best. I also have a good amount of room if you take the driveway all the way out. There is a parking area back in the trees that you cannot see from the house. Should be able to fit a good 20 cars back there also. Please try not to park in the paved driveway incase I need to get out. Please feel free to call me if you are unsure on how to get here. See everyone tomorrow.
J


----------



## angry gary

tomorrow! this will be good! looking forward to meeting everyone 

AG


----------



## jfehr232

jfehr232 said:


> -auratus....CB G&B prob of a 2.1
> 
> -Proven group of amizonicus....Not sure of the ratio but there are 4 of them


*SOLD!!!!!!!!!*-------amizonicus


Bump for Chris's frogs!!


----------



## inflight

I'm going to be using a GPS device(for the first time ever) Should I trust it to find the place or should I just map my own route? I know that when MY address is put into GPS it will take people someplace else, instead of my house, thats why I ask.


----------



## GBIII

inflight said:


> I'm going to be using a GPS device(for the first time ever) Should I trust it to find the place or should I just map my own route? I know that when MY address is put into GPS it will take people someplace else, instead of my house, thats why I ask.


My GPS take me there correctly but I would make sure you have Jason's phone number handy just in case.


George


----------



## pa.walt

shorts weath. the temp in my area will be 88° saturday so pretty much for jason's house also. plus it will be getting humid. 
this is what i will try to bring:male mylotympanum(pending), male solarte,and found out last week a pair of wc el doraodos. that if there is any interest since it will be hot saturday.
as far as directions (rt.31 south) before you get to turn into the dunkin donuts you will see a high school on your left. turn into dunkin donuts is about 1/4 mile from school. 
walt


----------



## darksolace66

i'll be there. it will be a pleasure to meet all of you and talk frogs!


----------



## EricB

So I'm bringing some Heineken, brownies, a salad and money..
I'm looking very forward to meeting everyone. 
If I ask too many questions just tell me to go bother somebody else.. haha


----------



## mtolypetsupply

So far, I've got LECA, charcoal, wingless melanogaster, and some G&B Auratus tads making the ride with me. Anyone need anything else? More tads available!!!! Still have some Bearded dragon babies, too!!!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Going out on a whim here but if anyone has access to 2000 1/4" or 1/8" crickets, I'll buy them, otherwise gotta place an order online this week as usual.


----------



## stemcellular

*Re: frogs available*



stemcellular said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can bring the following if anyone is interested.
> 
> Azureus froglets from unrelated parents ($30 each)
> Adult unrelated azureus pair ($200)
> D. auratus "Capira" (SNDF site specific), likely 4 adult females ($200)
> P. aurotaenia "narrow band", 6 subadults, Darren Meyers line ($330)


Ok, well I'm def. heading down tomorrow.

Still have the Azureus froglets from unrelated parents ($30 each or $4/110)

Adult unrelated azureus pair (Nabors/Stewart) (1.1) for $150 or trio (Nabors/Stewart) (1.2) for $200.

D. auratus "Capira" (SNDF site specific), likely 4 adult females ($200)

Also have a lone P. vittatus froglet ($15) available. Also, have additional tads from this group if you are interested in taking the froglet and some tads ($10 each).


----------



## catman25

im looking for some one 21-34 hot , fun and ... oh wait wrong forum ... lol 


Im looking for leaves , moss , tadpoles . froglets and possibly callin male imi /

Im happy with my current girlfriend /.................lol


----------



## Julio

I am sure she will behappy to hear about that, lol


----------



## catman25

she wasnt happy lol 
Last edited by catman25; Today at 08:06 PM. Reason: My girlfriend yelled at me


----------



## stemcellular

*Re: frogs available*



stemcellular said:


> Ok, well I'm def. heading down tomorrow.
> 
> Still have the Azureus froglets from unrelated parents ($30 each or $4/110)
> 
> Adult unrelated azureus pair (Nabors/Stewart) (1.1) for $150 or trio (Nabors/Stewart) (1.2) for $200.
> 
> D. auratus "Capira" (SNDF site specific), likely 4 adult females ($200)
> 
> Also have a lone P. vittatus froglet ($15) available. Also, have additional tads from this group if you are interested in taking the froglet and some tads ($10 each).


vittatus spoken for.


----------



## Howiedoit

Can't wait to meet everyone. I have 2 empty vertical 10 gallons to fill up! Still don't know what frogs to put in there but hopefully I'll just fall in love with something tomorrow!


----------



## DCreptiles

is anyone going to be selling 10 gal vets? either empty with just the vert kit or fully set up frop me a pm.

also last chnce to get your orders in for springtails.. whats left is tropical and silvers!!!! and a few temperate.


----------



## pa.walt

derek if you have a culture of tropical put one aside for me. the smaller size. i think you were selling 2 different sizes if i am correct.
walt


----------



## DCreptiles

pa.walt said:


> derek if you have a culture of tropical put one aside for me. the smaller size. i think you were selling 2 different sizes if i am correct.
> walt


consider it done! im all out of the 190oz cultures..

still doing 32oz containers lots of tropical and silvers left.


----------



## CookieMonster

Mark and I will be there tomorrow! We won't be there until later in the afternoon, but hope to make it in time for the auction! It will be great to get to talk to all of you. After reading the boards for the last week or two, I see I have a lot to learn, especially about plants and vivariums/terrariums. We'll be bringing some chip dip ... good ol' sour cream and onion and some other kind, not sure yet ... some cookies, and tons of questions! See everyone tomorrow afternoon! Yay!

Maggie


----------



## alluringeli

Hi everyone well Im a looking forward to seeing everyone tomarrow. Its been a while and last time I saw everyone i was very very pregnant lol. Lil derek will be going to his very first, of many frog meets tomarrow and we look forward to seeing everyone. I felt very loved and missed thanks to everyone who asked about me this last meet thank you. Well we look foward to seeing you guys tomarrow.....


----------



## EricB

Scratch the idea of me bringing beer, clearly I forgot how much I drink and I only have 6 left.. If I drink enough of someones I'll throw a couple bucks their way or something. 

Anyways, anyone looking for some plant clippings or anything? I'll check this tomorrow morning before I leave. I have different pothos variations, wandering jew, hoya and a couple other things if anyone is interested..


----------



## eos

darksolace66 said:


> i'll be there. it will be a pleasure to meet all of you and talk frogs!


Welcome aboard.... and welcome to your first meet! Wo0t!

*edit*
Last call... free dwarf hamsters! Get your hamsters here! lol


----------



## ErickG

My breeding projects have been going rather well, and I've got some extra tadpoles that I am willing to part with. I wont be able to make it, but as a last minute ad, I can have a friend bring: 

(6) Regina tadpoles if anyone is interested. $100 for (3) lots.
Here are some pictures:

Daddy tending to MORE eggs found tonight:









Mommy









Here are some pictures of current froglets in grow up containers (most are spoken for):































With citronella froglet for comparison.

I will not pack them in the morning unless someone is committed to purchasing. 
Please PM me ASAP.

I apologize for the late notice.

E


----------



## catman25

how are we going to keep newly aquired frogs out of harms way while we chit chat with each other ? is the weather there calling for high 80's or no ? just curious is a cooler would be a good idea? buy um then throw then in my van in the cooler? hmmmmm


----------



## DCreptiles

catman25 said:


> how are we going to keep newly aquired frogs out of harms way while we chit chat with each other ? is the weather there calling for high 80's or no ? just curious is a cooler would be a good idea? buy um then throw then in my van in the cooler? hmmmmm



the frogs normally hang out in jasons basement while we tend to rome the basement and the backyard and the green house.. and when you are ready to leave just get your stuff from the basement and load it up. no need to keep animals in your car or outside in the sun. most people bring coolers to help keep temps stable for their stuff.. some people like my self normally ends up with way to much stuff to fit in my cooler lol.


----------



## catman25

well dont tell the gf but um what savings account lol i havent been to a meet since american frog day in manhattan ...... so between getting vehicle ok to dive to nj plus gas , plus a demande0d stop to whitecastle i have a good ammnt to stock up on some interesting friends . plus im getting a set of frogs ive been wanting 4 eva so im stoked .. but beware coming from upstate ny where people talk different are just a bit 'DIFFERENT' ( people from ny I'm jkin of course) wow its early !!! see ya in 8 hrs


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Wish I could be there, but life has other plans for me today. Have fun, and I hope I can attend next time! Why is life so busy?? Frogs have it good.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have extra large coolers that people can have if they need them.
J


----------



## inflight

Looks like i'm running late, big surprise! So i'll be arriving around 1:00. 
See ya'll soon


----------



## GBIII

Why does Peddlers Village always have to have a Festival when I need to get to Jason's? Looks like I'm in for a fun ride again...lol

Anyway, I'm on the way with a cooler full of frogs and a pocket full of cash.

See everyone in a few hours.

George


----------



## DCreptiles

So sleepy finally got to bed 4am... See everyone in 2 hours


----------



## pa.walt

i have a supposed female ole marie($100)[julio line] for sale if i remember to pack it up will bring with me. 
frogs i will be bringing: 2 eldorados m/f; 1 solarte m; mylo mantella m.
i think jason sells cool packs for sale to cool your frogs.
plus i got my friends truck with a lot of wood and some fire works for the bonfire and fireworks show for later. 
JUST KIDDIING JASON. 
wal


----------



## Howiedoit

Jason DeSantis said:


> I have extra large coolers that people can have if they need them.
> J


Good idea on bringing a cooler for the ride home. My drive isn't too bad probably just over an hour. I'll see if I can dig my old one up out of the garage or I'll def. have to nab one from you Jason.


----------



## heatfreakk3

Sounds like its goin to be fun, everyone tell me how it is. Ill try and make the next one.


----------



## pa.walt

pa.walt said:


> i have a supposed female ole marie($100)[julio line] for sale if i remember to pack it up will bring with me.
> frogs i will be bringing: 2 eldorados m/f; 1 solarte m; mylo mantella m.
> i think jason sells cool packs for sale to cool your frogs.
> plus i got my friends truck with a lot of wood and some fire works for the bonfire and fireworks show for later.
> JUST KIDDIING JASON.
> walt


i know this is a lte post but....i couldn't find the solarte so this is staying home. 
see everyone soon.
walt


----------



## Wug

Well I just spent the last hour by the side of the road. My clutch just let go on my car. I prob won't be able to make it. Sorry guys no cheese for the burgers. I,m really bummed right now.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Great meet! Thanks Jason and Ivy for hosting. Had a blast and the girls enjoyed themselves.


----------



## BBoyette

Another great meeting...Thanks Jason! 
It was nice to see everyone new and old.

Got to see some nice things today...hell I even got to see some very important paper work! 
"Boomshakalaka"
Hahahahaha


----------



## pa.walt

got to talk to some people but didnt talk to everybody i wanted to because of all the people. jasons broms went pretty quick. some people went home with packed cars. derek took all the stuff i wanted at the auction.  the one slight problem was it was hard to hear the numbers being yelled out if you were outside. besides it being a bit warm was a fun time. oh one other thing, next time the food needs to be figured out better. there was alot of food left when i went home at around six.
can't wait for the next one. 
walt


----------



## Bob Fraser

Jason & Ivy
Thanks so much for hosting the meeting! We had an awesome time! We got got some great big broms. & some much needed supplies. We got to meet some new people. And as always it was great seeing the people we haven't seen in awhile. Got to meet the Little "D", cute little fella ~ although he didn't have much to say. We couldn't have had better weather.


----------



## heatfreakk3

Looks like it was a pretty tight party. Just wondering, who was everyone in the pics? If you were in a pic and wana post who it was that would be cool. I just havn;t really met much people on here in person, just tryin to get to know you all more.


----------



## inflight

I must also thank Jason and Ivy for hosting a great time. Even though I got there late and NEVER made it to the greenhouse, I still had a good time, and ended up with some plants afterall and frogs, and supplies  Thanks everyone for being so inviting and friendly. Now if only i could remember everybody's name! LOL


----------



## catman25

omg made it home ! all frogs seem ok : 0 ) .. it was nice meeting everyone . wheres my vents lol .. and my grand total spending ... 65 gas .. 25 for a case of white castle ...
2 bags 0f leaves 9.00 . 20 spent one raffle .. 16 spent on springs , and um .. hope my gf aint looking ( although she loved the frogs i picked ) total frogs bought 200-80-40-30-30=380 


grand total = 499.00 well its was worth the trip !!! thanks AGAIN JASON !!!


----------



## Julio

Tanks to Jason and Ivy for Hosting, it was a great day and great turnout!! nice to meet all the new members and see the familiar faces again.


----------



## Julio

catman25 said:


> omg made it home ! all frogs seem ok : 0 ) .. it was nice meeting everyone . wheres my vents lol .. and my grand total spending ... 65 gas .. 25 for a case of white castle ...
> 2 bags 0f leaves 9.00 . 20 spent one raffle .. 16 spent on springs , and um .. hope my gf aint looking ( although she loved the frogs i picked ) total frogs bought 200-80-40-30-30=380
> 
> 
> grand total = 499.00 well its was worth the trip !!! thanks AGAIN JASON !!!


you shoudl never total your frogs, otherwise you will start to cry at one point when you look back at all the money you spent


----------



## catman25

well ive havent bought anything new in almost 2 yrs ... i was due ... lol . whens the next meet lol


----------



## Julio

lol, right now it looks like the next meet will be in August at Shawn Harrington, not sure on the date yet.


----------



## melas

Just got home and got everything unloaded out of the car. Great meet! Thanks Jason and Ivy for hosting! Great time had by all!


----------



## Howiedoit

Thank you Jason and Ivy for hosting. Derrick for entertaining, and how can I complain when I couldn't find Leucs to buy in the beginning, but won 2 on the raffle. Great meeting everyone, can't wait for the next.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Ivy and I just wanted to thank everyone for coming. We had a great time meeting all the new faces. I wish I could have spent more time talking to people but that just didnt seem to work out. The best news of the day is we raised over $500 to donate to TWI. Hopefully we can do it again and raise even more.
J


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486

Thanks Jason and Ivy for having us. Sorry we couldn't stay long, next time i will plan ahead. Seemed like it was gonna be a good time. I look forward to future meets.


----------



## DCreptiles

its 130am just got home about 30 mins ago and i can say we had a great time, we didnt leave till midnight. Jason and Ivy thank you for having us we had a blast! i think the baby loved his first frog meet!. it was awsome seeing the frog buddies and meeting all the new guys and gals. Jeffs pulled pork was amazing mmmmm. the raffle was a lot of fun didnt think id ever see so many people in Jasons basement at 1 time. so0o many frogs for sale and plans and cuttings and bugs and supplys it was just mass chaos! the weather was perfect! i want to thank everyone that stopped by my table. 

this was the first time ever that i came home with a crap load of stuff and more money then i came with, i can add yellow terribilis, yuri imitator, citronella's, GL lamasi, more orange lamasi, more azureus, all to my collection. well im exhausted and gotta figure out where to put everything so Eli dont hit me lol. nice seeing everyone and cant wait for the next meet... whos gonna step up?


----------



## EricB

Just got home a few minutes ago.. All the frogs made it alright and it was quite interesting getting the cobalts in the shoe box.. haha They're REALLY crazy and fast little guys. The Azureus didn't cause any problems. I don't think this shoebox thing is going to work well being I can't even open the lid slightly to have enough time to toss some flies in there. I guess tomorrow will be picking up some 10g tanks to simplify things..

I really enjoyed meeting everyone and I know I didn't get to talk to quite a few people, but there's always next time.


----------



## thong_monster

Thanks to Jason and Ivy for hosting such an awesome meeting. 

It was great seeing everyone! I cant imagine a better way to spend a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## stemcellular

Great meet, even with missing the first few hours. Well worth the solo roundtrip drive from Boston. Thanks to Jason and Ivy for hosting. You have a wonderful place, sure beats living in the city! I had a blast and it was nice to meet new folks, finally put faces to some old ones, and come home with a "few" new frogs.


----------



## GBIII

A little late with this but thanks again Jason and Ivy. I had a great time as always. The auction was a great idea and apparently a pretty big success.

George


----------



## CookieMonster

Thank you Ivy and Jason for being such gracious hosts. I wish we would have gotten there sooner and stayed later, but time was limited this weekend. You have a beautiful home, thank you for opening it to all who cared to visit and spend the day amongst friends and hobbiests. It's wonderful that the auction generated such interest and funds! Super! I look forward to the next big, local event. Have a nice day all!

Maggie


----------



## jeffr

Many thanks to Jason and Ivy for hosting a great meet. We had an awesome time and it was good meeting a lot of the new people and seeing all the old ones once again


----------



## DCreptiles

Eric no need to buy tanks you don't need, you will get the hang of the tub thing soon enough.

Jeff enjoy those cookies their the not easy to find anymore!!


----------



## Wug

Thank you Jason & Ivy. I had a great time. Wish I would have made it there sooner. Glad to go to my first meet and put some faces to the names. Even though I didn't really know anyone I felt very welcome.
thanks again,
Doug


----------



## EricB

DCreptiles said:


> Eric no need to buy tanks you don't need, you will get the hang of the tub thing soon enough.
> 
> Jeff enjoy those cookies their the not easy to find anymore!!



Every single one of those Cobalts are nuts man.. haha
The Leucs are very well behaved as well as all the others..
But they're also a little smaller too so maybe that's part of it. 
I don't really know, but they're all eating besides the smallest Lamasi. 


I need the 10g tanks either way though so I should be picking up some lights this week so I can finally start the plants and not have such a hard time watering them since they're not all scattered across the house on windowseals.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Thank you Jason and Ivy for a great day!
The kids had a blast!


----------



## kingnicky101

Thanks a ton Jason and Ivy! It was nice to get some veraderos and meet some new faces!


----------



## DCreptiles

EricB said:


> Every single one of those Cobalts are nuts man.. haha
> The Leucs are very well behaved as well as all the others..
> But they're also a little smaller too so maybe that's part of it.
> I don't really know, but they're all eating besides the smallest Lamasi.
> 
> 
> I need the 10g tanks either way though so I should be picking up some lights this week so I can finally start the plants and not have such a hard time watering them since they're not all scattered across the house on windowseals.



yeah the cobalts are nuts i had mine in a 190oz when they first morphed out then moved them to a stanard 10 with tons of leaf litter and large leaf plants. iv had cobalts jump out of the 190's about 2 or 3 times lol..


----------



## EricB

DCreptiles said:


> yeah the cobalts are nuts i had mine in a 190oz when they first morphed out then moved them to a stanard 10 with tons of leaf litter and large leaf plants. iv had cobalts jump out of the 190's about 2 or 3 times lol..


I almost lost one last night.. I was tryin not to touch them just having it go in a cup but that failed. He climbed on my arm to about my elbow then jumped straight to the floor, proceeded to hop under a rack where I couldn't grab him then came out the side and climbed up my wall. haha

These guys are a handful.. the smallest one keeps trying to get out too because I just have glass laying on top of it because it needs a different frame that is actually flat. I doubled the glass on it so its heavy enough that the pressure should hold it down until later when I start working on a frame for it.


----------



## eos

Great turnout! Thanks Jason and Ivy and thanks to everyone who donated items.... especially George for the cobalts  They're in good hands buddy!


----------



## catman25

the only thing i would suggest .. for the people that already know each other thats awesome but introduce yourself to people you dont recognize . i now know jason , dcreptiles, julio , angry gary , new frog breeder , but unfort i dont remember much else ....there was alot of people walking round without thier dendroboard names and im um lost.. oh finally met maxb22 , .... gb3 ... tricolor ... lol um ok im tapped . some guy named mike said hi to me but didnt catch his dendro name ... hopefully ill be at more meets now that i got the fear of far driving out of the way ... ps.. if i mispelled ur name sry going by memory which is loopy .


----------



## jfehr232

Thanks Jason and Ivy!!!! Had a real good time and catch up with some familiar faces that I have not seen in awhile. Nice to meet new guys with the same passion as I do.


----------



## heatfreakk3

I vote the next meeting should be a little closer to Oklahoma  lol


----------



## alluringeli

I want to say thanks to ivy and jason for having us over lil derek had a great time at his first meet. He loved all the attention and being kissed and held by all the ladies. I had a really great time and it was nice to see all new and old faces. We look forward to the next meet....


----------



## DCreptiles

pa.walt said:


> got to talk to some people but didnt talk to everybody i wanted to because of all the people. jasons broms went pretty quick. some people went home with packed cars. derek took all the stuff i wanted at the auction.  the one slight problem was it was hard to hear the numbers being yelled out if you were outside. besides it being a bit warm was a fun time. oh one other thing, next time the food needs to be figured out better. there was alot of food left when i went home at around six.
> can't wait for the next one.
> walt



lol i only got 1 item from the auction!! and they were a beautiful probabale pair of azureus.. but remeber i really wanted the Iquisto vents!! i already breed azureus out the waazzzoo


----------



## EricB

Since I have such a terrible memory who was it that I got the Orange Lamasi and Tarapotos from?
I remember he said that he didn't post much, but I totally forgot his name.. :/


----------



## Adven2er

Thanks Jason and Ivy for your hospitality. What a great opportunity to hand-pick plants from Jason's greenhouse. 

I also got some cool Vittatus from George(GBIII). There was supposed to be two frogs in the one container but when I got home there was three. So George if you're missing a frog it came home with me. 

Derek, I won the Iqiutos tads that were donated by Andy from Brooklyn Dart Frogs I'll keep you in mind if I ever get them going.

I also won the Bulbo. orchid that was donated by Jason from Dart frog Megastore. I hope I don't kill it.


----------



## inflight

EricB said:


> Since I have such a terrible memory who was it that I got the Orange Lamasi and Tarapotos from?
> I remember he said that he didn't post much, but I totally forgot his name.. :/


That was me, my name is Thom O. I got there late and never received a nametag, didn't seek one out either. Honestly, I can only remember a few names of people I talked to. I don't remember the name of the person who I sold the 2 tara's to, and he won the one in the auction.
I wont the plant "platter" in the auction, about 30 minutes after I said I didn't need anymore plants..Haha Next time i will be there on time and with more money!


----------



## DCreptiles

Awww rick thanks for keeping me in mind and good luck with them I hope they do well for you. And thom thanks for everything! And everyone watch what you say about what you got and from who. You do not want to get dinged for vendor feedback!


----------



## mongo77

inflight said:


> That was me, my name is Thom O. I got there late and never received a nametag, didn't seek one out either. Honestly, I can only remember a few names of people I talked to. I don't remember the name of the person who I sold the 2 tara's to, and he won the one in the auction.
> I wont the plant "platter" in the auction, about 30 minutes after I said I didn't need anymore plants..Haha Next time i will be there on time and with more money!


That was me! I fed them healthy feeding of springtails when I got home. It was a pleasure meeting everyone.


----------



## Adven2er

DCreptiles said:


> Awww rick thanks for keeping me in mind and good luck with them I hope they do well for you. And thom thanks for everything! And everyone watch what you say about what you got and from who. You do not want to get dinged for vendor feedback!


Yeah, but they deserve the shameless plug. I'm pretty sure my comments are within the guidelines though.


----------



## GBIII

Adven2er said:


> I also got some cool Vittatus from George(GBIII). There was supposed to be two frogs in the one container but when I got home there was three. So George if you're missing a frog it came home with me.


oops.. I didn't even realize.... That makes the trade a little more even anyway... I felt a little guilty. 

I made out real well with some of the trades as the first tara tad popped fronts yesterday and the female leuc laid eggs lees than 12 hrs after introduction to my lonely male... Thanks Rick and George.

George


----------



## DCreptiles

all in all i think it was a great meet for a lot of people.. i noticed ppl came in with coolers and boxs full of frogs and tads.. and ended up leaving with boxs full of different frogs and tads lol.. hell i know i did i left with frogs tads tanks plants..and i didnt leave broke! i really do look foward to the next meet and seeing everyone again.. i think we all need some time to let our pockets recover ha ha.


----------



## DendroJoe

Thanks, Jason and Ivy. It was a Great meet. Lol, I show up with you guys with two boxes of Roast Pork and i didn't even get a piece, A lot of money in my pocket. Work as a Raffle ticket seller. didn't Win anything. But atleast one of us did.

Came home between 4 of us with a van full of stuff. I want to get more but there wasn't any room. hahahahaha..... I Think the next time we go to a Event like this. we need to get a 18 Wheeler. Great Event and lots of People. 

Thanks Again Jason and family

Joe



DCreptiles said:


> all in all i think it was a great meet for a lot of people.. i noticed ppl came in with coolers and boxs full of frogs and tads.. and ended up leaving with boxs full of different frogs and tads lol.. hell i know i did i left with frogs tads tanks plants..and i didnt leave broke! i really do look foward to the next meet and seeing everyone again.. i think we all need some time to let our pockets recover ha ha.


----------



## PantMan

Great meet. this was my second one so I'm starting to get a little familar with everyone. Sorry Catman should have done a better job introducing myself. Thanks Jason and Ivy.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Jason, thanks for another awesome meeting and your hospitality. Would have stayed longer but had to get drunk at a bar where my friend's band was playing. Can't believe over $500 was earned from all the donations, that's awesome, I don't think any other meeting I've been to has neared that number from an all hobbyist auction.


----------



## jfehr232

Corpus Callosum said:


> Jason, thanks for another awesome meeting and your hospitality. Would have stayed longer but had to get drunk at a bar where my friend's band was playing. Can't believe over $500 was earned from all the donations, that's awesome, I don't think any other meeting I've been to has neared that number from an all hobbyist auction.


Excuses Excuses Mike.....lol


----------



## Roadrunner

You must not have made it to our last meeting. 
Good job, every bit helps.




Corpus Callosum said:


> Can't believe over $500 was earned from all the donations, that's awesome, I don't think any other meeting I've been to has neared that number from an all hobbyist auction.


----------



## catman25

ok where the next meet lol ..


----------



## DCreptiles

catman25 said:


> ok where the next meet lol ..



i think sean aka sportdoc will be having one in augest.. he has a very nice home and a beautiful collection i hope to be making the trip with a nice size car pool if anyone is interested.


----------



## jfehr232

DCreptiles said:


> i think sean aka sportdoc will be having one in augest.. he has a very nice home and a beautiful collection i hope to be making the trip with a nice size car pool if anyone is interested.


Is there a thread on this? Is there a date?


----------



## stemcellular

Shawn is still polling for the final date but it will be in August in NH (Monadock region). I'm trying to schedule a hike for those planning to come up as well. Gorgeous area that time of the year.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

stemcellular said:


> Shawn is still polling for the final date but it will be in August in NH (Monadock region). I'm trying to schedule a hike for those planning to come up as well. Gorgeous area that time of the year.


I will probably go to this one as well. If I do I would like to go for the weekend and try to do a little trout fishing. A hike sounds like it would be preety awesome also.
J


----------



## stemcellular

Nice, that area of NH is amazing for all sorts of outdoor endeavors.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Oh, and of course I will have a truck load of plants
J


----------



## mtolypetsupply

Sorry I couldn't make it, it sounds like everyone had a blast! I had a sick baby with a 102 fever and vomiting, so had to miss this one, too. I swear, next time, I'm just going to tell you I'm not coming, and maybe I'll get to make it then!

Glad everyone had fun, hope to be able to meet you all or see you again, as the case may be, soon!


Stephi


----------



## Corpus Callosum

frogfarm said:


> You must not have made it to our last meeting.
> Good job, every bit helps.


I was there but I forgot how much we earned, that's awesome too.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'm going to be going to Shawn's as well so any body wanna drive with me?
Robert?


----------



## jeffr

stemcellular said:


> Shawn is still polling for the final date but it will be in August in NH (Monadock region). I'm trying to schedule a hike for those planning to come up as well. Gorgeous area that time of the year.



Definitely sounds like its worth the trip


----------



## jfehr232

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> I'm going to be going to Shawn's as well so any body wanna drive with me?
> Robert?


I def. want to come to this meet!!! Sometime in August?


----------



## DCreptiles

yeah its oging to be in aguest.. maybe some of the guys from further out that pass through jersey to get there might wonna stop and park at my place and then all jump into 1 car together so their not stuck driving that far and just take turns driving from here? its approx 5 hours from my door. last yr it was rainning like hell took us almost 6.5 hours but we had a good time and sean is a great host.


----------



## jfehr232

Is there a date yet....I want to get off work and maybe I will make it a little vaca out of it.

Maybe someone can make a thread for it..


----------



## DCreptiles

jfehr232 said:


> Is there a date yet....I want to get off work and maybe I will make it a little vaca out of it.
> 
> Maybe someone can make a thread for it..



no date yet but i heard middle to end of augest.


----------



## catman25

Just a update on things i got from the meet 
i got some basti's 

here is their soon to be home , any issues or concerns let me know , plants on the bottom seem to get enough light as the turned themselves towards it , also dont know if you can see in the pic but in the middle the is a whole second shelf where plants are growing , I"m adding 2 vines which will house another brom and will be a guideway for my wandering plants to travel . I also included a vid of my other set ups including the 10 my basti set WAS going to live in , then my 20 gal vert that they were going to live in .. now they are going to call a 75 vert(my guess... 41/2 feet high ... 11 1/2 by 26 ) any how ill let that grow in for a month to trouble shoot it for any issues , Does any one know what that black plant oin the bottom is ? thanks 
ps leave me a comment if you see vid , even if its your dendro name . ( i like knowing whos stalking me lol 
YouTube - 75vert .AVI

also
YouTube - cpl different tanks .AVI


----------

